# PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell








*PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt​*
*Die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation PETA hat nach eigenen Angaben den Angler Matze K. wegen "Catch and Release" angezeigt*

Die in der Meldung anfgeführten Informationen ("einer der bekanntesten Angler Deutschlands",  "...und Youtube-Filme für mehr als 65.000 Fans dreht") lassen keinen Zweifel zu, dass es sich hierbei um den Angeljournalisten und Produktentwickler Matze Koch handeln muss.

Quelle
https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-...zeigt-angler-aus-ostfriesland-an#.WiZBfVXiaM9

Als Grund führt PETA das Oktobervideo von Matze Koch an:


> _Während er zumindest einige der großen Fische nach dem Wiegen und Messen wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzt, werden die kleinen Fische als Köder benutzt oder abends an die Katze verfüttert, so die Aussage von Matze K. in seinem Oktobervideo. Nach PETAs Auffassung verstößt er mit diesen Praktiken gegen § 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes._



Beim gegenständlichen Video könnte es sich um Matzes Oktobervideo auf dem Kanal der Kollegen von Fisch und Fang handeln:
[youtube1]KfZW0JS__sM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfZW0JS__sM

Witzigerweise wurde zumindest der Hecht auf dem Titelbild (s.o.) des Videos in den Niederlanden gefangen, wo das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nun Gott sei Dank definitiv nicht gilt, sondern das zurücksetzen der Hechte größtenteils sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.

----------------------------------------​
Dass die "juristischen" Auffassungen von PETA nicht immer mit der von Gerichten übereinstimmen, wurde ja schon mehrfach belegt. 

Als "Beweis" für die "Rechtsauffassung" von PETA wird der Fall Augenthaler angeführt. Was die Tierrechtler nicht erwähnen: Das Verfahren gegen Klaus Augenthaler wurde eingestellt - gegen eine Auflage von ca. 3.000 Euro. 

Übrigens: Auch im Fall Klaus Augenthaler hat Matze Koch mit seiner Meinung nicht hinter dem Berg gehalten, und in seinem leidenschaftlichen Statement wohl so manchem Angler aus der Seele gesprochen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319473

Aber nicht nur im Fall Klaus Augenthaler, Matze Koch hat sich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu angelpolitischen Themen geäußert. 
Wir berichteten u.a. auch über die sehr deutlichen Worte die er an den NABU richtete.  
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330294

Und auch PETA war bereits Thema bei Matze Koch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR-dAXlJJXM


Ihr seht:
Matze Koch ist ja nun nicht gerade bekannt dafür, mit seiner Meinung hinterm Berg zu halten. 

Wird werden also verfolgen, wie diese Geschichte weiter geht und versuchen euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Thomas Finkbeiner
*
Update: 05.12.2017 15 Uhr 10 - Videostatement von Matze Koch
*
Matze Koch hat ein erstes, kurzes Videostatement abgegeben:



https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1444933085575083/
*
Sein Statement in Stichworten:*
- ihm liegt bislang nichts vor
- es ware eine Frage der Zeit
- er hat einen Anwalt beauftragt
- er lässt sich den Mund nicht verbieten
- zum laufenden Verfahren (falls es denn eines gibt) kann er sich im Moment nicht äußern


----------



## RuhrPur (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

biste sicher nicht alleine...


----------



## schuppensammler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

wir leben echt in nem Schildbürgerstaat...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Das wird jetzt Mal richtig spannend.
Vor allem weil in der Vergangenheit bereits eines von Matze Kochs Videos gegenüber der PETA mal einfach so gelöscht worden war und er mit seiner Meinung ja - wie bereits erwähnt - nicht hinter dem Berg hält. Vor allem weil er es deutlicher schafft die Missstände der PETA darzustellen, als PETA es schaffen das Gegenteil zu zeigen.


Peinlich wird es vor allem dann, wenn man weiß, das Matze Koch sehr viel in den Niederlanden angelt und besagte Release Szenen auch daher kommen.


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Sie zielen nicht auf das C&R in NL.....sie zielen auf die Köfis.........


Das ganze hat System und geht langsam ins "Finale" 

Aber selbst das werden wie immer wenige Angler verstehen......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Anzeige  wegen C+R, steht ja auch bei denen in der Überschrift, die Verwendung von Köfis ist ein zusätzlicher Punkt, den sie einbringen.

Aber PETAs "Meinung" in deren Veröffentlichung, dass das Töten eines Fisches zur Verwendung als Köderfisch NICHT vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt sei, ist so kaum haltbar. Dass Landesfischereigesetze das anders sehen und selbst teilweise wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal den lebenden Köderfisch per se verbieten, wissen die Leute von PETA entweder nicht oder es ist ihnen eben egal.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich bin gespannt, der Ostfriese wird den Vögeln schon den Marsch blasen...

Frage für mich, wann werden diesen Leuten, die nachweislich nur ******** verzapfen die Möglichkeit solcher schritte per Gesetz genommen?Ich finde irgendwann ist Schluss...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Oh ha, mal schauen ob der werte Matze, dann in Zukunft noch weiterhin so lauthals ins Mikro posaunt.|kopfkrat 

 Wünsche ihm auf jeden Fall die Energie und den besten Rechtsbeistand um dies in unserem Sinne zu beenden.


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anzeige  wegen C+R, steht ja auch bei denen in der Überschrift, die Verwendung von Köfis ist ein zusätzlicher Punkt, den sie einbringen.
> 
> Aber PETAs "Meinung" in deren Veröffentlichung, dass das Töten eines Fisches zur Verwendung als Köderfisch NICHT vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt sei, ist so kaum haltbar. Dass Landesfischereigesetze das anders sehen und selbst teilweise wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal den lebenden Köderfisch per se verbieten, wissen die Leute von PETA entweder nicht oder es ist ihnen eben egal.



Wenn es nur auf das C&R in NL abgeht, kann man ihn in Deutschland kaum dafür verknacken, geltendes Recht in NL einzuhalten.

Und bezüglich der KöFi ist die Meinung sowieso dumm bei PETA.
Man entnimmt den Köderfisch zur Verwertung - nämlich um damit weitere Fische als auswertbare Lebensmittel zu fangen.
Und wenn das Argument ist: "Du darfst die nicht für deine Katze fangen", dann fliegen sie damit ohnehin aufs Gesicht, weil man im Zweifel die KöFi als verwertbare Nahrung für die Katze gefangen hat. #c


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anzeige  wegen C+R, steht ja auch bei denen in der Überschrift, die Verwendung von Köfis ist ein zusätzlicher Punkt, den sie einbringen.
> 
> Aber PETAs "Meinung" in deren Veröffentlichung, dass das Töten eines Fisches zur Verwendung als Köderfisch NICHT vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt sei, ist so kaum haltbar. Dass Landesfischereigesetze das anders sehen und selbst teilweise wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal den lebenden Köderfisch per se verbieten, wissen die Leute von PETA entweder nicht oder es ist ihnen eben egal.




Sie benutzen das C&R als Flyer und schreiben das Köfi...bla bla unten drunter......

Na ja längeres thema,keine lust drauf.... ist mir aber auch mittlerweile egal.......

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Leech schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der KöFi ist die Meinung sowieso dumm bei PETA.
> Man entnimmt den Köderfisch zur Verwertung - nämlich um damit weitere Fische als auswertbare Lebensmittel zu fangen.
> Und wenn das Argument ist: "Du darfst die nicht für deine Katze fangen", dann fliegen sie damit ohnehin aufs Gesicht, weil man im Zweifel die KöFi als verwertbare Nahrung für die Katze gefangen hat. #c



Seh ich auch so..

ABER:
"Tierschutz" (oder was PETA als Tierrechtler dafür halten) ist nun mal Offizialdelikt.

Bedeutet, wenn Behörden (wie bei einer Anzeige z. B.) davon erfahren, MUSS ermittelt werden zuerst mal.

Unabhängig davon, wie abstrus Vorwürfe sind.

Das wird dann im jeweiligen Ermittlungsverfahren geklärt.

Deswegen auch die vielen Einstellungen von Verfahren.

Aber ermittelt werden MUSS eben zuerst mal...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, der Ostfriese wird den Vögeln schon den Marsch blasen...
> 
> Frage für mich, wann werden diesen Leuten, die nachweislich nur ******** verzapfen die Möglichkeit solcher schritte per Gesetz genommen?Ich finde irgendwann ist Schluss...



Rational betrachtet ist Matze Koch auf der sicheren Seite, wenn er nachweisen kann, dass das Angeln, das Anlass für die Anzeige ist, in den Niederlanden stattfand.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, wird es absehbar für ihn zumindest stressig, weil PETA die Nummer medienwirksam durchziehen wird und er wohl keine Lust hat, wie Augenthaler zu zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wenn er statt Niederlande in Ostfriesland geangelt hat (geht ich mal von aus), seh ich laut deren Fischereigesetzen (NIedersachsen) auch kein größeres Problem wie damals in Bayern mit Augenthaler, wo es ja den § 11 Afvig mit Entnahmegebot gibt, oder wie S-H oder Saarland, wo es im Fischereirecht explizites C+R- Verbot gibt (im Saarland sogar vom Verbandspräsi Schneiderlöchner gut geheissen, wir berichteten) ..

Kenn ich aus NDS nicht, da sollte das entscheiden, welchen Fisch man mitnimmt als Angler und welchen nicht, nach meiner (momentanen) Kenntnis erlaubt sein bzw. zurücksetzen maßiger Fische nicht per se verboten sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er statt Niederlande in Ostfriesland geangelt hat (geht ich mal von aus), seh ich laut deren Fischereigesetzen (NIedersachsen) auch kein größeres Problem wie damals in Bayern mit Augenthaler, wo es ja den § 11 Afvig mit Entnahmegebot gibt, oder wie S-H oder Saarland, wo es im Fischereirecht explizites C+R- Verbot gibt (im Saarland sogar vom Verbandspräsi Schneiderlöchner gut geheissen, wir berichteten) ..
> 
> Kenn ich aus NDS nicht, da sollte das entscheiden, welchen Fisch man mitnimmt als Angler und welchen nicht, nach meiner (momentanen) Kenntnis erlaubt sein bzw. zurücksetzen maßiger Fische nicht per se verboten sein.



Die Anzeige erfolgte laut verlinktem Artikel wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Da sollten die Landesgesetze keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

damit kommen/kamen sie aber (noch) nicht (nie) durch, meines Wissens, wurde immer der Bezug zu den Landesgesetzen hergestellt. ..

Zudem ist ja in Landesgesetzen wie in Brandenburg sogar das zurücksetzen nicht erwünschter Fische geregelt (und das ist ja gültig, also TSG-konform bis zur Normenkontrolle), dass man die unverzüglich zurücksetzen soll eben.

Aber das werden im Ernstfall sicher Anwälte tätig werden (sollte das Verfahren nicht von vorne herein eingestellt werden), die ihren Job verstehen, denk ich mal..


----------



## mefofänger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

die sollen mal lieber bei der EU auf den busch hauen schließlich wollen diese die fangquoten nach oben setzen. und in so einem schleppnetz werden die fisch erdrückt und ersticken quallvoll und zwar 95% ALLER FISCHE die ins schleppnetz schwimmen enden so. ein schleppnetz unterscheidet nicht ob groß oder klein, geschützt oder nicht geschützt, es fängt alles. aber der angler mit gesunden menschenverstand,der die tiere respektiert, und auch noch den rest seines lebens angeln möchte den muß man anzeigen. Respekt das sind schon ganz "schlaue leute" die hinter peta stehen. einfach nur #q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die wollen halt Anglern abschaffen. dazu dienen Anzeigen gegen Angler - in der Logik folgerichtig von denen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wollen halt Anglern abschaffen.


Die wollen eine emotionale Befangenheit schaffen, um damit noch mehr Spender zu bekommen. Und dazu braucht man medienwirksame Anzeigen, die in erster Linie an bekannte Angler gerichtet sind.

Der Rest nimmt dann seinen Lauf und BILD und c.o. greifen es im besten Falle auf. Und am Ende finden sich dadurch wieder ein paar verwirrten Veganer und andere Lebensverweigerer, die vor allem schnell zu Weihnachten die Knippe öffnen und Geld geben um ihr Gewissen zu erleichtern.

Aber Angler abschaffen? Ich glaube das interessiert die meisten nicht einmal.


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so..
> 
> 
> Bedeutet, wenn Behörden (wie bei einer Anzeige z. B.) davon erfahren, MUSS ermittelt werden zuerst mal.


Ich glaube keiner unter uns Anglern macht der Polizei ernsthaft Vorwürfe, dass sie ihrer Arbeit nachgehen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die Kommisare freuen, wenn Sie wegen KöFi ermitteln muss, die zuhause an eine Katze verfüttert werden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kenn ich aus NDS nicht, da sollte das  entscheiden, welchen Fisch man mitnimmt als Angler und welchen nicht,  nach meiner (momentanen) Kenntnis erlaubt sein bzw. zurücksetzen maßiger  Fische nicht per se verboten sein.



Bei uns hier in den Gewässern testen sie jetzt ja schon Entnahmeobergrenzen.
Bei uns in den Gewässern MÜSSEN Karpfen ab x-cm zurückgesetzt werden.
Aber es wird immer auch gesagt, dass C+R jetzt nicht unbedingt gern gesehen wird.
Was aber nicht heißt, dass es per se illegal ist


----------



## mefofänger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die wollen eine emotionale Befangenheit schaffen, um damit noch mehr Spender zu bekommen. Und dazu braucht man medienwirksame Anzeigen, die in erster Linie an bekannte Angler gerichtet sind.
> 
> Der Rest nimmt dann seinen Lauf und BILD und c.o. greifen es im besten Falle auf. Und am Ende finden sich dadurch wieder ein paar verwirrten Veganer und andere Lebensverweigerer, die vor allem schnell zu Weihnachten die Knippe öffnen und Geld geben um ihr Gewissen zu erleichtern.
> 
> Aber Angler abschaffen? Ich glaube das interessiert die meisten nicht einmal.



das ist woll die einzigste logisch erklärung für so ein schmieren theater!!!da kann man einfach nur   #d#d#d. mfg


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich bei dieser Anzeige sogar die Hoffnung das sie endlich mal an den oder die Richtigen gekommen sind. Hinter Matze Koch (den ich echt sympathisch im Vergleich zu anderen zu anderen "Profis" finde), der selbst schon nicht auf die Schnauze gefallen ist und sich sachlich wehren kann, sollte nämlich die "Fisch und Fang" sowie der komplette Paul Parey Verlag stehen. Und dieser Verlag verdient sein Geld mit Zeitschriften übers Jagen, Angeln und das ganze Drumherum (Hunde...). Die haben also sehr wohl Interesse daran gegen die P... etwas zu unternehmen und auch die Plattform dazu, genügend Jäger und Angler zu erreichen...

 Könnte ganz interessant werden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Angler und Jäger sind leider recht uninteressant....wenn, dann müsste man die breite Masse erreichen. Ich hoffe, dass die Bande bald endlich mal nen Abgang macht....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Matze ist und bleibt für mich einer der sympathischten Angler auf Youtube überhaupt. Habe zig Videos von ihm gesehen, in keinem einzigen kann man sich über sein Verhalten ggü. den Tieren beschweren (abgesehen von C&R).



PETA mal wieder...#d


----------



## Ruttentretzer (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Eine Verleumdungsklage und Schadenersatz gegen die Typen wäre das Minde-
ste.
Öffentlich als Tierquäler BELEIDIGT zu werden, könnte man doch auch anzeigen.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Anzeige erfolgte laut verlinktem Artikel wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Da sollten die Landesgesetze keine Rolle spielen.



Warum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Leech schrieb:


> Bei uns hier in den Gewässern testen sie jetzt ja schon Entnahmeobergrenzen.
> Bei uns in den Gewässern MÜSSEN Karpfen ab x-cm zurückgesetzt werden.
> Aber es wird immer auch gesagt, dass C+R jetzt nicht unbedingt gern gesehen wird.
> Was aber nicht heißt, dass es per se illegal ist


Bei uns bedeutet welches Bundesland?

Weil PETA zwar immer wg. Bundesgesetzen anzeigt, aber wenn überhaupt mal ein Urteil kommt, das meist wg. entsprechenden Landesgesetzen ist ..


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Anzeige erfolgte laut verlinktem Artikel wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Da sollten die Landesgesetze keine Rolle spielen.



Ich mach's ma kurz  : Hä?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum?



Das Tierschutzgesetz gilt als Bundesgesetz bundesweit, ohne Einschränkung durch Landesgesetze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Zudem PETA und Recht/Juristerei ja auch nicht "beste Freunde" sind:
Dass die Klage von PETA auf Anerkennung der Organisation im Rahmen des Verbandsklagerechtes vom Stuttgarter Verwaltungsgericht zurückgewiesen wurde auf Grund der "seltsamen" Organisationsstruktur (in B-W nur 3 ordentliche Mitglieder bei PETA), spricht auch Bände und nicht für juristische Fachkenntnis von PETA:
https://mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...ta-im-rahmen-der-verbandsklage-im-tierschutz/


Auch das mit dem Köfi find ich "spannend" rechtlich gesehen, dass das Töten eines Fisches zur Verwendung als Köderfisch NICHT vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt sei. 
Dass Landesfischereigesetze das anders sehen und selbst teilweise wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal den lebenden Köderfisch per se verbieten, wissen die Leute von PETA entweder nicht oder es ist ihnen eben egal.

Und das (die Landesgesetze) sind ja gültige Gesetze, also auch TSG-Normen entsprechend, bis eine Normenkontrolle das Gegenteil ergeben würde..


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz gilt als Bundesgesetz bundesweit, ohne Einschränkung durch Landesgesetze.



Bislang ist ja nicht einmal klar, in welchem Land er sich befunden hatte..  Sprich NL oder D


----------



## seekatzehorst (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Oh Gott!
Was ist da schon wieder los.
Wenn ich das lese wird mir schlecht.
Ich kenne sogar ein Fischer, der Köderfische benutzt um Fische zu fangen.
Matze wird den schon die Meinung Geigen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Franky schrieb:


> Bislang ist ja nicht einmal klar, in welchem Land er sich befunden hatte..  Sprich NL oder D



Die Anzeige greift ja eh nur, falls der "Vorfall" in Deutschland stattfand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Franky schrieb:


> Bislang ist ja nicht einmal klar, in welchem Land er sich befunden hatte..  Sprich NL oder D



Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.

Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht. 
Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion

Die Verbanditen pissen (wie der GF Hanfland vom bayerischen Verband) dann lieber noch Leuten wie Augenthaler ans Bein (wir berichteten) - bin gespannt, wann der erste DAFVler kommt und sagt, alles richtig von PETA, Matze soll keine Fische zurücksetzen, Angeln nur Verwertung (obwohl nachgewiesen so alles juristischer Unfug) etc...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Das im Eingangsposting eingebundene Video dürfte tatsächlich das sein, worum es geht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfZW0JS__sM

Bei Minute 5:30 sagt Matze:
"Nebenbei einer der vielen Gründe warum ich so gern in Holland angle, Spaziergänger freuen sich mit..." 

Bezüglich dem Katzenfutter:
Dazu sagt Matze im Video ca. bei Minute 12:
Wenn ein Rotauge schon etwas lädiert ist, benutzt er es trotzdem bis zum Ende des Angeltages weiter und am Abend gibt er es seinen Katzen.


----------



## mefofänger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

ich finde schon immer interessant was für gruppierungen in den fussgängerzone hinter so einem peta-stand stehen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## cafabu (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die Spendengeber und Mitglieder sollten mal realisieren das PETA ihr Geld vermehrt in sinnlosen Prozessen verprasst. Da wäre deren Geld doch woanders zielsicherer ausgegeben.


----------



## harzsalm (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Es  wird Zeit,dass sich der Stern,Spiegel u.Focus  endlich mal mit Peta  beschäftigt.Hier müssen mal  die Strukturen der Gelder, wie  Spenden und die Gehälter dieser Handgroßen Tierrechtsekte  offen gelegt werden.Auch sind endlich die Finanzämter gefordert, diese Gruppe  zu durchleuchten!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



cafabu schrieb:


> Die Spendengeber und Mitglieder sollten mal realisieren das PETA ihr Geld vermehrt in sinnlosen Prozessen verprasst. Da wäre deren Geld doch woanders zielsicherer ausgegeben.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, weil eine Anzeige zu erstatten ist erst mal kostenlos.
Wenn dann eingestellt wird, wie es fast immer der Fall ist, dann kostet es auch nichts.
Es bleibt kostenlose Medienpraesenz !


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Es ist NICHT kostenlos für uns als Bürger, weil mit unseren Steuern Ermittlungsbehörden finanziert werden müssen, die sich mit sowas auseinandersetzen MÜSSEN (s. o., Offizialdelikt)


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Es  wird Zeit,dass sich der Stern,Spiegel u.Focus  endlich mal mit Peta  beschäftigt.Hier müssen mal  die Strukturen der Gelder, wie  Spenden und die Gehälter dieser Handgroßen Tierrechtsekte  offen gelegt werden.Auch sind endlich die Finanzämter gefordert, diese Gruppe  zu durchleuchten!!!




Recha mal ausgiebig im Netz und co. warum das seit Jahren nicht geschieht..... ^^ :g|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann heißt es aushalten und bekämpfen.


Problem dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.
> 
> Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht.
> Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
> ...


----------



## ELSkeletto (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich hoffe das Matze da eine passende Reaktion zeigt und das mal ein anstoß ist diesen Vögeln das Handwerk zu legen!


----------



## UMueller (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es bleibt kostenlose Medienpraesenz !


Und genau darum gehts denen. Beim Leser soll der Eindruck entstehen, die tun gutes für Tiere. Das es sich um Tierrechtler handelt ist aber vielen immer noch nicht klar. Das Oma Wuffi und Mietzi zu halten von denen dann verboten wird offenbar auch nicht. Und so rieselt es weiter Spenden.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich glaube Matze könnte der Fisch sein an dem der PETA Kormoran erstickt.
- er hat Reputation
- er ist vom Fach 
- in endlosen Stunden an Filmen hat er immer als Vorbild agiert, sei es im Handling der gefangenen Fische oder mit Aufräumarbeiten in der Natur
- Matze wird von einer höheren Macht beschützt 
- Matze ist auf die PETA schlecht zu sprechen und hat einen nicht kleinen Verlag hinter sich

Ich warte noch, dass Balzer Fischtöter in Keulenform als "Moralkeule" solidarisierend zu Matzes Verfahren verkauft


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich warte noch, dass Balzer Fischtöter in Keulenform als "Moralkeule" solidarisierend zu Matzes Verfahren verkauft



Du hast eine Semantik und Wortwahl, die immer wieder selbst meine in den Schatten stellt!!

 Gefällt mir!!


----------



## UMueller (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube Matze könnte der Fisch sein an dem der PETA Kormoran erstickt.
> - er hat Reputation
> - er ist vom Fach
> - in endlosen Stunden an Filmen hat er immer als Vorbild agiert, sei es im Handling der gefangenen Fische oder mit Aufräumarbeiten in der Natur
> ...


  Und er kann gut reden und argumentieren. Somit kann er auch Fürsprecher gewinnen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich glaube auch, das Matze als Journalist sich grade vor Freude die Hände reibt- und mit ihm die ganze Angelpresse. Und Journalisten sind ja untereinander sehr solidarisch.
 Leitartikel, Features, Interviews, vielleicht kann mans in ne Talkshow oder allegemeine Printmedien pushen- und das alles in der Winterlochzeit! 

 Was juristisch dabei rauskommt ist, glaub ich, völlig nebensächlich. Wenns -was wahrscheinlich ist- eingestellt wird bzw. Matze zeigt das alles rechtens war, dann kann man die Petas schön doof dastehen lassen,
 wenn nicht, dann zahlt er die Kröten und dann haben wir (und die Angelpresse) etwas sehr Kostbares: Einen prominenten, wortgewaltigen Märtyrer! Jay, ab geht die mediale Post.

 Allerdings fürchte ich auch, das Peta davon profitiert. Denn ihre Unterstützer werden sie weiterhin unterstützen, und zulauf durch Publicity aus ihrer Zielgruppe werden sie ebenfalls unterhalten: Wenn er zahlen muss ists ein Erfolg, wenn nicht, zeigt das doch nur den düsteren Einfluss der allmächtigen, männergeprägten Anglerlobby- spendet, dann können wir die Finstermänner weiter bekämpfen..

 Alles in Allem also eine klassische WinWin Situation für alle Beteiligten (ob für uns auch, wird der Diskursverlauf zeigen..)


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast eine Semantik und Wortwahl, die immer wieder selbst meine in den Schatten stellt!!
> 
> Gefällt mir!!



Mein Job sieht ketzerische Fähigkeiten vor, da bin ich das Opfer meiner beruflichen Prägung 

@Minimax: die feministenkeule können sie seit der letzten Anzeige zum Glück nicht mehr schwingen (die wäre wiederum eher was für Orion ^^) - ich hoffe auf ein double feature mätzchen von Matze und der Dame deren Name ich  vergessen habe


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich warte noch, dass Balzer Fischtöter in Keulenform als "Moralkeule" solidarisierend zu Matzes Verfahren verkauft



Könnt mich gerade vor Lachen bepissen :q:q:q
Da wird in der Tat der "Priest" schnell zum "Moralapostel"... :m


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Job sieht ketzerische Fähigkeiten vor, da bin ich das Opfer meiner beruflichen Prägung
> 
> @Minimax: die feministenkeule können sie seit der letzten Anzeige zum Glück nicht mehr schwingen (die wäre wiederum eher was für Orion ^^) - ich hoffe auf ein double feature mätzchen von Matze und der Dame deren Name ich vergessen habe



Welche Keulen es im einzelnen werden, kann ich garnicht absehen. Aber die neue Qualität dieses Falles ist eben, dass sie sich diesmal einen Gegner (und damit die ganze Angelpresse) ausgesucht haben, dem an Publicity mindestens soviel gelegen ist wie Peta selbst. Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich zuversichtlich:
 Ich glaub das wird ein Spitzenspiel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Job sieht ketzerische Fähigkeiten vor, da bin ich das Opfer *meiner beruflichen Prägung *


ich glaube, ich frag lieber nicht nach......
:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ladi74 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Hi Leute, 
ich komme grade ausm Kopfschütteln nicht raus.
Lese diesen Thread und was für ein Werbebanner ploppt auf? PETA!!:c:c


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Sie haben Ihr Ziel doch schon erreicht. Ab in die Öffentlichkeit. Wieder im Munde sein. 
Vor Weihnachten erneut viele Spenden sammeln, damit Sie Ihre fast 50% Gehälter zahlen können.
Ziel zu Gewinnen und die Kuh die es zu melken gibt schlachten.... bringt denen nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Leech (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns bedeutet welches Bundesland?
> 
> Weil PETA zwar immer wg. Bundesgesetzen anzeigt, aber wenn überhaupt mal ein Urteil kommt, das meist wg. entsprechenden Landesgesetzen ist ..



Da ich Niedersachsen zitiert hatte, dachte ich, das Bundesland sei dementsprechend offensichtlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sollte vor allem Dir zu denken geben, sind ja personalisiert die Dinger.



Was vor allem noch viele hier einfach nicht raffen, durch die ständige Wiederholung des Klarnamens dieser Organisation, steigen diese im google ranking immer weiter nach oben!
Werden also bei der Suchmaschine auf den vorderen Plätzen angezeigt.
Deshalb Petra, oder P€ta, oder sonst irgendwie verfremdet!

Jürgen


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was vor allem noch viele hier einfach nicht raffen, durch die ständige Wiederholung des Klarnamens dieser Organisation, steigen diese im google ranking immer weiter nach oben!
> Werden also bei der Suchmaschine auf den vorderen Plätzen angezeigt.
> Deshalb Petra, oder P€ta, oder sonst irgendwie verfremdet!
> 
> Jürgen



Nur wenn es Backlinks aus dem Anglerboard auf die Website von den Spinnern gibt, ansonsten rankt das Anglerboard unbewusst für das Keyword Peta...


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was vor allem noch viele hier einfach nicht raffen, durch die ständige Wiederholung des Klarnamens dieser Organisation, steigen diese im google ranking immer weiter nach oben!
> Werden also bei der Suchmaschine auf den vorderen Plätzen angezeigt.
> Deshalb Petra, oder P€ta, oder sonst irgendwie verfremdet!
> 
> Jürgen



Qutasch...
Das Ranking einer Seite wird doch nicht durch das Wiederholen eines Namens beeinflusst. Da spielen ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle. So oft wie das Wort Peta hier erwähnt wird, ist das ja schon Keyword Spam und wird entsprechend abgewertet. Unabhängig davon: gib doch mal Peta bei Google ein. In Verbindung mit dem Anglerboard steht das nicht auf den ersten 5 Seiten....also völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Qutasch...
> Das Ranking einer Seite wird doch nicht durch das Wiederholen eines Namens beeinflusst. Da spielen ganz andere Faktoren eine Rolle. So oft wie das Wort Peta hier erwähnt wird, ist das ja schon Keyword Spam und wird entsprechend abgewertet. Unabhängig davon: gib doch mal Peta bei Google ein. In Verbindung mit dem Anglerboard steht das nicht auf den ersten 5 Seiten....also völlig uninteressant.



Das war meine bisherige laienhafte Sicht der Dinge, also danke für die Erklärungen, auch an W-Lahn!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Matze kann gut reden etc etc.

Nur ob Matze soviel Geld hat wie Petra das wag ich zu bezweifeln,googelt mal : Affenselfie Petra...der hat sich zwar geeinigt mit Petra aber ist trotzdem Pleite.

|wavey:


----------



## D3rFabi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

[edit by Admin]

im übrigen bin ich natürlich weit davon entfernt, das eine unheil mit dem anderen aufzuwiegen.  würde ich nie tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Nicht umsonst wollen wir hier KEINE Dinge um Religion!

Halt auch Du Dich bei uns dran!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



gründler schrieb:


> Matze kann gut reden etc etc.
> 
> Nur ob Matze soviel Geld hat wie Petra das wag ich zu bezweifeln,googelt mal : Affenselfie Petra...der hat sich zwar geeinigt mit Petra aber ist trotzdem Pleite.
> 
> |wavey:


Das aber ist eine Extrem-Geschichte, die so in der Form hier gar nicht möglich wäre. Deutschland ist da noch mal eine andere Hausnummer.

In diesem Falle braucht ein MK vorerst kein Geld, denn es wird höchstwahrscheinlich sofort eingestellt. Und wenn nicht, dann wird erst noch von einem Vergleich gesprochen werden. Und ich denke jemand, der in der Öffentlichkeit ist, wird auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung haben - weshalb da auch jegliche Kosten abgedeckelt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Da ich Matze kenne und nicht für doof halt, wird er da in meinen Augen gar nix selber machen.

Sondern wie jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch das sofort einem in der Sache fähigen Anwalt an die Hand geben und den machen und reden lassen.

Würde ich JEDEM Angler auch empfehlen, sollte man selber betroffen sein von sowas!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



gründler schrieb:


> Sie zielen nicht auf das C&R in NL.....sie zielen auf die Köfis.........
> 
> 
> Das ganze hat System und geht langsam ins "Finale"
> ...




Stigmatisierung lautet das Motto der Peta Demagogen.

Insofern sollte für ALLE Angler gegenüber Peta und deren Sympathisanten(auch in der Politik) gelten:Zähne zeigt, wers Maul aufmacht.

Mein spezieller "Dank"(möge sie der Blitz beim schei.. treffen) gilt dem DAFV und Ex Granden des VDSF. 

Naive Werkzeuge und Wegbereiter für Radikale. 

Was Angler die letzten Jahre mit Tierrechtsspinnern alles erdulden mussten, ist maßgeblich dem erbärmlich feigen wegschauen und überzogenen Tierschutzgewäsch der Verbände zuzuschreiben. 










Wegducken


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wie immer bei 165 Gästen,sind da so einige Spione dabei.....|rolleyes
Um Matze mache ich mir keine Sorgen.#h


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ganz ohne jede Häme!

Er hat ja, in meinen Augen auch zu Recht, lange genug bei denen angeklopft. Und wie jedes waidwunde Tier geht halt dann auch die Petra zum beissen, kratzen und spucken über. Kennt man ja alles.

Sehr bezeichnend finde ich auch in dem Zusammenhang, dass sich mittlerweile echte Umweltschutzgruppen dagegen verweigern, dass sie und ihre Aktionen mit dem Namen der Radikalen in einem Atemzug genannt werden.

Die werden zwar sicher nicht von heute auf Morgen die Segel streichen, aber ihr Stern ist merklich im sinken begriffen und immer mehr Menschen erkennen deren infame Antriebskraft, nur sich selbst zu besacken.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass sie z.B. den Thomas auch schon lange auf ihrer to do Liste haben. Nur liefert der ihnen keine entsprechenden Bilder und Fänge, was ich für einen sehr schlauen Schachzug halte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass sie z.B. den Thomas auch schon lange auf ihrer to do Liste haben. Nur liefert der ihnen keine entsprechenden Bilder und Fänge, was ich für einen sehr schlauen Schachzug halte!


ich kann halt nicht so gut angeln..............
:g:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



phirania schrieb:


> Wie immer bei 165 Gästen,sind da so einige Spione dabei.....|rolleyes
> Um Matze mache ich mir keine Sorgen.#h


Ich mache mir auch eher Sorgen um eine Republik, in denen solche Orgas selbst nach Menschenverachtenden PR Aktionen immer noch nach §52 AO hofiert werden .

Auf dem Auge ist D erschreckend blind


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich kann halt nicht so gut angeln..............
> :g:g:g



... und du bist kochender Schwob. Da rechnet wirklich keiner mit, dass du vermeintliche Lebensmittel wieder zurück setzt ;P


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Und ein echter Schwabe paniert und brät den Köderfisch, wenn er damit 3 Stunden erfolglos geangelt hat:vik::vik::vik:.
 Es gibt also wirklich keinen Grund dem Schwaben eins auf den Latz zu geben|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die versuchen das in jede Richtung auszuschlachten! 
Geht die Anzeige durch, feiern sie<-> geht sie nicht durch, ist das der Beleg, das was geändert werden muss! Diese Strategie könnte aber nach hinten losgehen, wenn man sich mit einem Mannn der Medien anlegt!
Ich sehe bei der Anzeige keine Erfolgsaussichten, womit dies vorweihnachtlich nur dem wirtschaftlich notwendigen Spendensammeln zum eigenen Verkommen und dem Einschüchtern dienen soll.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Btw: Katzen haben es in Schwaben sicher schwer! Die wissen gar nicht wie Fisch schmeckt, wenn sie sich nicht selbst einen fangen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Katzen haben es in Schwaben sicher schwer! Die wissen gar nicht wie Fisch schmeckt, wenn sie sich nicht selbst einen fangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

jajajaja, macht doch den/die Schwaben fertig...

ich nenne das selektiv entnehmen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

vieleicht wissen die Schwaben eher, wie Katze schmeckt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

nu hör aber auf...

Kning (real statt Dach) ist mir auch lieber...


----------



## DrDosenbier (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Hier mal ein wirklich lesenswerter Artikel zur History des Tierschutzes:

https://deutscherarbeitgeberverband.de/aktuelles/dav_aktuelles_2014_09_20_tierschutz.html


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich kann halt nicht so gut angeln..............
> :g:g:g



Du machst das schon richtig. Getreu dem Wort Maos, dass man in keine Schlacht zieht, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, dass man sie auch gewinnen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Hier mal ein wirklich lesenswerter Artikel zur History des *Tierschutzes:*
> 
> https://deutscherarbeitgeberverband.de/aktuelles/dav_aktuelles_2014_09_20_tierschutz.html


*Und nochmal:*
PETA hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres) zu tun, sondern strebt für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen an.

PETA ist (auch nach eigenen Verlautbarungen) eine TierRECHTSorganisation auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, welche gleiche Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen will, JEDE Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen ablehnt und nur vegane Ernährung akzeptiert. 
Darunter fällt dann nach allgemeiner Definition auch kein Nutzen von Tier(podukt)en wie Leder, Wolle, Honig, Milch, medizinische Tierversuche, Haustiere (selbst keine Blindenhunde) etc.

*Bitte NICHT IMMER PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen!!
*
Das wäre in meinen Augen, wie wenn man den DAFV als Anglerverband bezeichnen würde:
Blasphemie für echte Tierschützer, die sich real um Tiere kümmern, wenn man die als Tierrechtler bezeichnen würde (beim DAFV analog echte Angler statt Sport/Angelfischer)


----------



## junglist1 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich warte noch, dass Balzer Fischtöter in Keulenform als "Moralkeule" solidarisierend zu Matzes Verfahren verkauft



Gibts doch schon ;-) zwar nicht von Balzer aber sollte genausogut funktionieren...

https://www.ebay.de/i/201515715106?chn=ps


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

*Update: 05.12.2017 15 Uhr 10 - Videostatement von Matze Koch
*
Matze Koch hat ein erstes, kurzes Videostatement abgegeben:



https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1444933085575083/

*Sein Statement in Stichworten:*
- ihm liegt bislang nichts vor
- es ware eine Frage der Zeit
- er hat einen Anwalt beauftragt
- er lässt sich den Mund nicht verbieten
- zum laufenden Verfahren (falls es denn eines gibt) kann er sich im Moment nicht äußern


----------



## Pinocio (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Hier mal ein wirklich lesenswerter Artikel zur History des Tierschutzes:
> 
> https://deutscherarbeitgeberverband.de/aktuelles/dav_aktuelles_2014_09_20_tierschutz.html



Was ist daran lesenswert? Der Artikel ist reiner Populismus.
Lang nicht mehr so einen Erguss gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Was ist daran lesenswert? Der Artikel ist reiner Populismus.
> Lang nicht mehr so einen Erguss gelesen.


*Und nochmal, genau DAS ist NICHT Thema hier:*
*PETA hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Tierschutz *(Schutz des individuellen Tieres)* zu tun*, sondern strebt für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen an.

PETA ist (auch nach eigenen Verlautbarungen) eine TierRECHTSorganisation auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, welche gleiche Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen will, JEDE Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen ablehnt und nur vegane Ernährung akzeptiert. 
Darunter fällt dann nach allgemeiner Definition auch kein Nutzen von Tier(podukt)en wie Leder, Wolle, Honig, Milch, medizinische Tierversuche, Haustiere (selbst keine Blindenhunde) etc.

*Bitte NICHT IMMER PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen!!
*
Das wäre in meinen Augen, wie wenn man den DAFV als Anglerverband bezeichnen würde:
Blasphemie für echte Tierschützer, die sich real um Tiere kümmern, wenn man die als Tierrechtler bezeichnen würde (beim DAFV analog echte Angler statt Sport/Angelfischer)


----------



## Saltywata (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Abwarten... Ich habe ja die Hoffnung das PETA sich da verhebt, weil es um gängige anglerische Praxis geht.
Ob deutsche Gerichte sich einer solchen hochideologischen Rechtsauffassung anschließen oder sich auf die Seite unbescholtener Bürger stellen, deren Hobby in unserem Land sowohl Natur als auch Arbeitsplätze sichert, sollte eigentlich in diesem Land kein Thema sein. Da erwarte ich einen schnellen Präzedenzfall der sowohl künftige C&R Klagen als auch diese Köfi-Diskussion im Sinne der Anglerschaft als persönliche Eigenverantwortung anerkennt. 
Und gerade ein Matze Koch ist dafür prädestiniert, weil dem kann nun wirklich keiner vorwerfen dem so gern bemühten Klischee vom leicht tumben, stets angetrunkenen und eine Spur von Kippen und Müll hinterherziehenden Angler zu entsprechen, der der den letzten Rheinlachs mit einem von Schnur erdrosselten Komoran totschlägt.

Bis dahin don't feed the Troll, PETA auch nur als Gegner anzuerkennen gibt diesen Spinnern Macht.


----------



## NomBre (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ähm werden jetzt Futtermittel Hersteller auch verklagt, weil sie Tiere töten um es als Dosenfutter für Heimtiere zu verkaufen?


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Jetzt wird wahrscheinlich auch die Auflage des "Juristischen Fachblattes" Fisch und Fang steigen. 
So haben doch alle etwas davon :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



NomBre schrieb:


> Ähm werden jetzt Futtermittel Hersteller auch verklagt, weil sie Tiere töten um es als Dosenfutter für Heimtiere zu verkaufen?


Seeeeehr gute Frage!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Was heist hier Ans bein pinkeln?
Hab gerade schönen dünnfif.
Das ist das richtige für die brüder!
Werde das zeug sammeln und dann spenden!


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Da macht der Matze gerade alles richtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Dacht ich auch, als ich das Video gesehen hab.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da macht der Matze gerade alles richtig!



Ok.
Bei anwälten...
Da stecken die auch den Schwanz ein...
Hoffe ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Eigentlich darf man ohne rechtschutz nicht mehr ans Wasser


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Hm, er äussert sich nicht zu einem laufenden Verfahren, ist ja richig so. Aber er will sich im juristischen Fachblatt Fisch und Fang erklären? Gibt's überhaupt ne Anzeige oder ist das ein Trick um Auflage zu erhöhen... Hat irgendwie Geschmäckle die ganze Sache


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich sehe ed eher als ausnutzen der Gelegenheit - und da er als freier MA kein Festsalär haben dürfte macht er aus Stuhl Gold


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> Aber er will sich im juristischen Fachblatt Fisch und Fang erklären? Gibt's überhaupt ne Anzeige oder ist das ein Trick um Auflage zu erhöhen... Hat irgendwie Geschmäckle die ganze Sache




DAS war auch mein 1. Gedanke nachdem ich das Video gesehen habe.
Ich denke auch nicht das da viel in die Öffentlichkeit kommt, außer auf Fratzenbuch und in der Fisch und Fang. 
Aber ich hoffe ich werde eines besseren belehrt

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich die F&F Redaktion da wirklich zu etwas gegen PETA und co. hinreissen lässt. In der Vergangenheit war das ja mal öfters nicht der Fall.... So Verbandsgemäuschel war auch nicht deren Gebiet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Es wird sich zeigen und soll nicht unser Problem sein. 

Wie immer werden wir versuchen dran zu sein und zu berichten, was wir mitbekommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

dass ich da leiden muss, war mir schon klar ;-))


----------



## prinz1 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Saltywata schrieb:


> ........................................................................
> 
> Bis dahin don't feed the Troll, PETA auch nur als Gegner anzuerkennen gibt diesen Spinnern Macht.



Sorry, Saltywata, aber da bin ich nicht bei Dir!
Nichtbeachten kann der DAFV schon "seeeehr  gut":q

Den Spinnern gehört endlich mal ne volle Breitseite ins spärlich vorhandene Hirn geknallt.
 Die Herrschaften nicht weiter zu beachten, bringt Jagd, Angeln und vieles weitere an den Rand der Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung.
 Deswegen kämpfe ich gegen diese Wesen!

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Man muss sicher kämpfen, das seh ich auch so.. 

Dennoch ist der Kampf auch immer Aufmerksamkeit für Peta - nicht zu verhindern.

Deswegen nicht kämpfen wie der DAFV z. B. bedeutet aber, dass man eines Morgens dann evtl. als Caster aufwacht statt als Angler .

Dem DAFV wirds wurscht sein, die fördern auch Casting....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.
> 
> Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht.
> Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich möchte die fröhliche Aufregung mal etwas dämpfen, sorry.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube Matze könnte der Fisch sein an dem der PETA Kormoran erstickt.


Ich weiss nicht, worin solch eine Annahme begründet sein soll.

Genauso etwas (nicht persönlich gemeint, Kochtopf!!!) bekam man auch im Zuge des Gero Hocker-Hypes ohne Ende zu lesen und was ist davon geblieben?
Es hat sowohl dem anzeigenden Weltkonzern P€ta PR gebracht, wie dem "Opfer & Rebellen"-Politiker.
Und das war's!


Und auch diesmal wird es so laufen:

Die Anzeige landet im Schredder, wie üblich;
das ist von vornherein eingeplant.

Matze Koch kann ein paar tolle "Klartext-Videos" dazu machen, die seinen Ruhm in Anglerkreisen steigern;
aber den nicht-angelnde Teil der Bevölkerung interessiert das alles einen nicht mal einen Weihnachts-Furz.
Allenfalls bleibt hängen, dass da mal wieder ein Angler eine Anzeige bekam!

Bei zukünftigen Video- & Artikel-Produktionen werden Produzenten und Vermarkter noch mehr darauf achten keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten als jetzt schon, denn niemand hat Lust, Zeit und Geld für Stress.
Und damit hat P€ta das Hauptziel (neben der PR) erreicht!

Es gilt & bleibt ihr Credo:
_"Natürlich wollen wir das Angeln verbieten,
und das geht am Besten,
indem man es Stück für Stück stigmatisiert". 

_Und genau so macht man das.


----------



## NomBre (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wäre es theoretisch möglich, dass PETA das Anglerboard anzeigt? Veröffentlichung von Bilder in denen Angler mit den gefangenen Fischen Catch&Release machen?

ICH WÜNSCHE ES MIR NATÜRLICH NICHT!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Zurücksetzen von Fischen ist doch in den meisten Teilen Deutschlands erlaubt, teilweise sogar Pflicht.


----------



## NomBre (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ja das stimmt...

Oh man, es ist einfach nur traurig was aus unserer Welt geworden ist. Früher war irgendwie doch alles besser.

Heutzutage muss alles auf Facebook, Instagram gezeigt werden, möglichst viele Follower haben, Vegan sein oder möglichst kompliziert zu reparieren sein, damit man es wegwirft oder in die Werkstatt fahren muss. Vernetzt muss es sein, Google muss alles Wissen und über einen Lautsprecher Namens Alexa kann ich alle Sekunde abfragen wie das Wetter morgen wird. Touch sollte heutzutage schon drin sein und möglichst kurzlebig, weil morgen ja was Neues erfunden wird.

Manchmal, ja manchmal wünsche ich mir ein 1995 zurück!


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Anzeige sollte ja schon am 11.11.17.gestellt worden sein.
Da sollte eigendlich schon was genaueres bekannt sein...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

?????? Steht wo?


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die fröhliche Aufregung mal etwas dämpfen, sorry.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und genau so macht man das.



 Leider, leider ein sehr gutes Post von Kati. Genau das meinte ich als ich weiter oben schrieb:



Minimax schrieb:


> [...]
> ...also eine klassische WinWin Situation für alle Beteiligten (ob für uns auch, wird der Diskursverlauf zeigen..)


 
 Wobei ich mir eben auch einen positiven Effekt vorstellen kann, denn ich glaube langsam haben auch die Normalos die Nase voll von den Petasperenzchen. Auch die Affenfotosache ist langfristig ein Eigentor für die gewesen, so eine Posse ist selbst "Nahestehenden" kaum zu vermitteln.
 Ich will aber auch positiv denken..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

man hört so einiges  - aber nur Gerüchte - dass Spenden nachlassen sollen (eben wg. arger Übertreibung) - verifizieren konnte ich das aber noch nicht..

Auch das könnte Ursache für Aktionismus wie so Anzeigen gegen Matze vor Weihnachten sein (Spendenhauptsaison)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

@ NomBre

Das Problem sind nicht die neuen Medien sondern die Tatsache, dass man in D die
Deutungshoheit zum Thema Angeln viel zu lange Dilettanten überlassen hat.

Das Gegner so eine kontraproduktive Lobbyarbeit als Steilvorlage nutzen, ist doch nur logisch.

Eine von beiden Parteien, hat schlichtweg fahrlässig und oft auch vorsätzlich die  Hausaufgaben der im 21 Jhd immer wichtiger werdenden Lobbyarbeit verschlampt.

Und genau dazu wären die neuen Medien die optimalen Werkzeuge! 

Jede Frittenbude macht das in eigener Sache professioneller.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass sie z.B. den Thomas auch schon lange auf ihrer to do Liste haben. Nur liefert der ihnen keine entsprechenden Bilder und Fänge, was ich für einen sehr schlauen Schachzug halte!





Das wirkt nur schlau, und ist doch dumm, denn Thomas Rute ist niemals krumm :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das wirkt nur schlau, und ist doch dumm, denn Thomas Rute ist niemals krumm :m



pöööhse ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die neuen Medien sondern die Tatsache, dass man in D die
> Deutungshoheit zum Thema Angeln viel zu lange Dilettanten überlassen hat.
> 
> Das Gegner so eine kontraproduktive Lobbyarbeit als Steilvorlage nutzen, ist doch nur logisch.


So sieht es aus! #6

Was mich dazu bei solchen Themen dazu massiv erschreckt:
die absolute Ahnungslosigkeit von Anglern über ihre Vorgaben & Grundlagen.
Da wird in Diskussionen ein Unsinn verbreitet, das es der Sau graust!

Vereinsregeln, Landesfischereigesetze, Bundesrecht, Rechtsauslegungen, die Unterschiede & Zusammenhänge davon,... 
alles wird munter in einen Pott geschmissen und mit reichlich Gerüchten, Halbwissen & kompletter Ahnungslosigkeit gemixt. 
Und jeder beharrt -beratungs- & bildungsresistent bis zum Erbrechen- darauf, im Recht zu sein.
Absolut erschreckend!

Idioten ohne jede Neigung sich mal schlau zu machen darüber was sie selbst tun
und dann noch ohne jede Führung & Lobby.
Bessere Opfer kann P€ta gar nicht finden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

und dazu dann noch solche Verbände:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.
> 
> Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht.
> Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und dazu dann noch solche Verbände:


Die meinte ich u.a. mit


kati48268 schrieb:


> und dann noch ohne jede Führung & Lobby.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

PETA  treibt nicht an Prozesse zu gewinnen PETA kämpft um Publicity.

Läuft würde ich sagen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus! #6
> 
> Was mich dazu bei solchen Themen dazu massiv erschreckt:
> die absolute Ahnungslosigkeit von Anglern über ihre Vorgaben & Grundlagen.
> ...



Warum sollte es bei der Rechtskenntnis besser aussehen als bei der Artenkenntnis? 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @ NomBre
> 
> Das Problem sind nicht die neuen Medien sondern die Tatsache, dass man in D die
> Deutungshoheit zum Thema Angeln viel zu lange Dilettanten überlassen hat.
> ...



:m :m :m

Leider bringt es das genau auf den Punkt.

 Ich kann nur jedem raten im eigenen Umfeld Aufklärung zu betreiben was die Sekte Petra angeht. Nach meiner Erfahrung wissen die wenigsten, dass deren Grundprämisse lautet: "Tiere haben die identischen Rechte wie Menschen". 

Und bitte vermeidet es Petra mit den anderen Umwelt-/Natur-/Tierschutzorganisationen in einen Topf zu werfen. Da gibt es sicherlich auch einiges zu kritisieren, aber mMn bewegt sich das was Petra treibt auf einem ganz anderen Niveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Gaaanz genau - hier nochmal Fakten/Argumentationshilfe:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal:*
> PETA hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres) zu tun, sondern strebt für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen an.
> 
> PETA ist (auch nach eigenen Verlautbarungen) eine TierRECHTSorganisation auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, welche gleiche Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen will, JEDE Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen ablehnt und nur vegane Ernährung akzeptiert.
> ...


----------



## DrDosenbier (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal:*
> PETA hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres) zu tun, sondern strebt für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen an.
> 
> PETA ist (auch nach eigenen Verlautbarungen) eine TierRECHTSorganisation auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, welche gleiche Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen will, JEDE Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen ablehnt und nur vegane Ernährung akzeptiert.
> Darunter fällt dann nach allgemeiner Definition auch kein Nutzen von Tier(podukt)en wie Leder, Wolle, Honig, Milch, medizinische Tierversuche, Haustiere (selbst keine Blindenhunde) etc.



 [edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Sorry - wir haben inzwischen ein mehrfach geändertes Tierschutzrecht, Tierschutz als Staatsziel in der Verfassung etc. und eine klare Regel gegen allgemeine Politik im Forum:
Und wir werden das Fass auf einer Plattform für Angler NICHT aufmachen. 

Und Tierschutz  (Schutz des individuellen Tieres) hat eben REIN GAR NICHTS mit Tierrechten oder Tierrrechtlern zu tun.

Bei Tierrechtlern wird sogar postuliert, es wäre besser ein Tier zu töten, als es für Menschen nutzbar zu machen - das Gegenteil vom (individuellen) Tierschutz, der versucht das Leben der Tiere zu verbessern, und nicht aus ideologischen Gründen zu beenden....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die neuen Medien sondern die Tatsache, dass man in D die
> Deutungshoheit zum Thema Angeln viel zu lange Dilettanten überlassen hat.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Oder wie ich es in meinem Vortrag am 25.11. gesagt habe: 

"Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht den irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> "Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht den irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"



Oder anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen wie dem DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden (hast Du nicht die Präsine live erlebt????):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.
> 
> Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht.
> Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Dennoch muss die Art des Vorgehens gegen PETA gut überlegt sein, um ihnen nicht erst die Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, die sie herbeiführen wollen.

Aus diesem Grund sollte man in jedem Artikel immer wieder darauf hinweisen, wie PETA mit den Spendengeldern umgeht. Genau an dieser Stelle muss man sie immer und immer wieder treffen. Es darf keinen Artikel gegen PETA ohne diesen Hinweis geben.


----------



## DrDosenbier (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry - wir haben inzwischen ein mehrfach geändertes Tierschutzrecht, Tierschutz als Staatsziel in der Verfassung etc. und eine klare Regel gegen allgemeine Politik im Forum:
> Und wir werden das Fass auf einer Plattform für Angler NICHT aufmachen.
> 
> Und Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres) hat eben REIN GAR NICHTS mit Tierrechten oder Tierrrechtlern zu tun.
> ...


 
 Es ging mir um den historischen Kontext! Aus meiner Sicht wichtig, um bei diesen Thema auch mal inhaltliche Fragen aufzubrechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Dazu steht Dein Link noch da, das reicht.
Das allgemeinpolitische Fass machen wir, wie gesagt, nicht auf.
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, und damit ist das gut.


----------



## DrDosenbier (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu steht Dein Link noch da, das reicht.
> Das allgemeinpolitische Fass machen wir, wie gesagt, nicht auf.
> Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, und damit ist das gut.



Yes #6

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dennoch muss die Art des Vorgehens gegen PETA gut überlegt sein, um ihnen nicht erst die Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, die sie herbeiführen wollen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund sollte man in jedem Artikel immer wieder darauf hinweisen, wie PETA mit den Spendengeldern umgeht. Genau an dieser Stelle muss man sie immer und immer wieder treffen. Es darf keinen Artikel gegen PETA ohne diesen Hinweis geben.



Auch hier wären wieder gerade die Verbände gefragt, die ja leider pennen - seit Jahrzehnten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass PETA das bei ihren in meinen Augen rein propagandistischen Anzeigen gegen (alle möglichen Angler/innen)  zuerst mal wurscht ist und das eben Ermittlungsbehörden (Tierschutz, Offizialdelikt) das ausermitteln müssen, ist eben (leider?) auch so.
> 
> Das kommt daher, wenn spendensammelnde Schützer eine funktionierende Lobby haben, die Tierschutz als Offizialdelikt durchdrücken (Menschenschutz spielt da keine Rolle), aber Angler leider eben keine Lobby haben, gerade in Bezug auf PETA nicht.
> Siehe als Beispiel Antwort zu Nachfrage bez. PETA bei DAFV:
> ...




Da Matze bei vielen Anglern bekannt ist, kommt so dieses Thema vielleicht auch in Vereinen und Verbänden wieder etwas auf die Tagesordnung . Und die fangen mal an zu überlegen, wie offensiv für Angler und gegen die Bestrebungen von PETA auftreten können, statt immer weiter zu zulassen, wie diese Tierrechtler immer wieder und wieder Angler Angler anzeigen.


----------



## Serdo (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund sollte man in jedem Artikel immer wieder darauf hinweisen, wie PETA mit den Spendengeldern umgeht. Genau an dieser Stelle muss man sie immer und immer wieder treffen. Es darf keinen Artikel gegen PETA ohne diesen Hinweis geben.



Und wie geht Peta mit den Spendengeldern um?
Hast Du Quellen, die man einsehen kann?
Da würde ich gerne mehr lesen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Serdo schrieb:


> Und wie geht Peta mit den Spendengeldern um?
> Hast Du Quellen, die man einsehen kann?
> Da würde ich gerne mehr lesen.



na da gibt es doch im Netz unendlich viele Quellen


----------



## Franky (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die Organisation wurde auch von der Stifung Warentest mal unter die Lupe genommen (wie auch div. andere).
http://www.gerati.de/2014/11/29/wie...spendenmittelverwendung-von-peta-aufgetaucht/
Google mal nach peta spenden verwendung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Das ist ja das perverse:
Es gäbe so viel Munition für offensive Arbeit der Verbände - und der DAFV duckt sich weg.

Und klar meinen manche, Matze braucht sich nicht beschweren lebt davon etc..

Wer  aber nicht begreift, dass es PETA um Abschaffung des Angelns insgesamt geht und nicht um zurücksetzen oder Matze Koch mit einer solchen Anzeige wie hier, der sollte einfach nochmal nachdenken anfangen....


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> "Wir dürfen die Deutungshoheit nicht den irgendwelchen urbanen Veganern in Jesuslatschen überlassen!"




Haben wir doch schon zu ca.80% 

Man hat uns ende/mitte der 80er von hinten ausgehöhlt und unterwandert,leider verstehen das nicht viele sondern blasen weiter mit ins Horn........

Am ende fragen dann wieder alle wie das passieren konnte und hauen sich die Köppe ein......


|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

@Serdo
Jede dort investierte Spende fördert eine mehr als bedenkliche Ideologie in dessen  Kellern pure Verachtung schlummert. 

https://www.welt.de/debatte/article113460989/Wenn-militanter-Tierschutz-menschenfeindlich-wird.html

Der moderne Ablasshandel des 21 Jhd. für naive Zivilisationsdegenerierte, 
Luxusproblemseelen wie aber auch reinrassigen Überzeugungstätern..


http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/w...n-millionen-an-spendengeldern_id_3430030.html


----------



## BeneSB (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wenn man bei PETA das P gegen ein H tauscht, das E gegen ein U, das T gegen ein S und das A gegen ein O, kommt HUSO raus.... Zufall?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Dr. Edmund H. von der Tierrechtsorganisatin sagt ja völlig klar worum es geht.
Kann sich jeder anhören und anschauen. 

Er sagt wörtlich


> "Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."



Siehe hier ab Minute 4:43
https://youtu.be/SqpukDl3WSA?t=4m43s

Es geht denen natürlich nicht darum ob wir Catch&Release betreiben oder nicht. Es geht denen auch nicht darum ob wir mit Schonhaken angeln etc. 
Angeln als solches ist in deren Weltbild abzulehnen und daraus machen sie ja auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Danke Franz - ja, da kann man nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen...

Die wollen auch keine "moralisch/ethischen Besserangler" aus Verbänden - die wollen ALLE weg..

Begreifen und kämpfen - oder halt kampflos Caster werden ...


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dr. Edmund H. von der Tierrechtsorganisatin sagt ja völlig klar worum es geht.
> Kann sich jeder anhören und anschauen.
> 
> Er sagt wörtlich
> ...



Und trotzdem gibt es noch mehr als genug Angler die das nicht glauben wollen sowie auch nicht daran glauben das die uns irgendwie Schaden können......


----------



## Saltywata (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



> Und trotzdem gibt es noch mehr als genug Angler die das nicht glauben wollen sowie auch nicht daran glauben das die uns irgendwie Schaden können......



Völlig richtig. 
Aber ich sehe  auch nicht den Bedarf, da auch nur einen Zentimeter nachzugeben. Wenn ich die C&R Debatte sehe oder die Diskussion um Schonhaken, dann muss ich sagen, das ist jedem Angler selbst zu überlassen und da muss man dann auch seinen Standpunkt offensiv und selbstbewusst vertreten. Das muss man dem Matze Koch lassen, er tut dies deutlich sichtbar, sicherlich profitiert er auch davon, nur die Öffentlichkeit die er generiert nützt am Ende allen. Richtig ist aber auch, eigentlich wäre dies Aufgabe der Verbände, dem aggressiven Auftreten von PETA zu begegnen. 
Ich würde nicht den Fehler machen und mit Dogmatikern zu diskutieren und auf deren Glaubenssätze einzugehen, denn jede Eigenverantwortung die dem Angler durch so ausgehandelte Rechtssätze genommen wird, mündet in einer Einschränkung seiner Freiheit.
Stattdessen gilt es im Kampf um Deutungshoheit, das Bild des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit positiv zu gestalten, um der Minderheit von ideologischen Schreihälsen die Nahrung zu entziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht den Fehler machen und mit Dogmatikern zu diskutieren und auf deren Glaubenssätze einzugehen, denn jede Eigenverantwortung die dem Angler durch so ausgehandelte Rechtssätze genommen wird, mündet in einer Einschränkung seiner Freiheit.
> Stattdessen gilt es im Kampf um Deutungshoheit, das Bild des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit positiv zu gestalten, um der Minderheit von ideologischen Schreihälsen die Nahrung zu entziehen.



Statt übers c+r zu reden und das (oder auch das "Trophäenangeln") zu verdammen, wie es die nichtsblickenden DAFV-Verbanditen und ihre Vasallenlandesverbände machen, lieber das positiv formulieren, hast Du vollkommen recht:

"Naturschutzfachlich ist das zurücksetzen von Fischen, ob fangfähig oder nicht, immer eine auch positiv wertende Möglichkeit, da sich dadurch im Gewässer nichts ändert ("kein stofflicher Ein- oder Austrag")"

"Im Sinne nachhaltiger und naturnaher Bewirtschaftung ist das zurücksetzen auch fangfähiger Fische ein weltweit seit Jahrzehnten bewährtes und erprobtes Mittel des Bestandsmanagements."

"Das fotografieren und dokumentieren im Sinne des Natur- und Bestandsschutzes zurückgesetzter, fangfähiger Fische, ist eine gute Datenquelle für Wissenschaft wie Gewässerwarte und Bewirtschafter."

"Die Entscheidung über das töten von Fischen zum Verzehr kann moralisch/ethisch niemals der Staat dirigistisch mit allgemeinen Vorschriften zum töten jedes fangfähigen Fisches vorschreiben, sondern immer nur der Angler individuell entscheiden."


Das ist allerdings wiederum ein ganz anderes Thema..

Bis jetzt hat MAtze nicht viel falsch gemacht in der Sache - ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter gehen wird..


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Serdo schrieb:


> Und wie geht Peta mit den Spendengeldern um?
> Hast Du Quellen, die man einsehen kann?


Die beste Quelle ist Peta selbst.
https://www.peta.de/mediadb/PETA-GUV-2016.pdf

Wie du in der GuV siehst, 
- gehen ca. 40% der Spenden in die Gehälter
- 50% für PR & Generierung weiterer Spenden
- (Rest sonstiges)
->0% in aktive Tierschutzmaßnahmen.

Diese knapp 4,8Mio € werden dem wirklichen Tier"schutz" entzogen. 
Ich kenne Tierheim-Leiter, die nur abkotzten, als sie diese Zahlen sahen.

Dass ein Verein, der die gesamte Republik mit Anzeigen überzieht, 
nicht mal 30T€ für Juristerei ausgibt, sagt einiges.

Alle größeren STAs haben Abteilungen für Nautr- & Tierschutzvergehen; die werden zum Großteil durch P€ta ausgelastet;
das kostet den Steuerzahler zig Millionen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die wollen auch keine "moralisch/ethischen Besserangler" aus Verbänden - die wollen ALLE weg..



Ups..dann waren die durch die Verbände über Jahre dumm vorauseilend zum Frass vorgeworfenen Bauernopfer ja vollkommen unnötig

Sowas aber auch..da liefert man regelmässig und abwechselnd die vermeintlich pöhsen unter den Anglern Portionsweise zur Gegnerberuhigung ans Messer, aber die undankbaren Anti Angler Fraktionen geben immer noch keine Ruhe. 

Aber wahrscheinlich fällen solche scharfsinnigen Strategen in den Verbänden  auch Bäume um sie vor Wind zu schützen 

Jeder der noch halbwegs alle Tassen im Schrank hatte, wusste von Anfang an, das man ohne Not niemals einseitige Zugeständnisse machen sollte. 

Wurde ja auch hier im Board mehr als oft genug angemahnt. 

Nur gelernt haben die meisten Verantwortlichen daraus leider immer noch nix...im Gegenteil

Ein Musterbeispiel für die Definition von Wahnsinnbwohl es nicht klappt, weiterbuckeln(und nach unten treten) wie bisher und hoffen das sich etwas zum positiven ändert.


----------



## elranchero (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die guv sagt alles ist ein reiner Selbstzweck. Jedenfalls sind Gehälter gesichert, zumindest die der topleute. Gibt ja wahrscheinlich noch viele ehrenamtliche Helfer [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Sie selbst sehen ihre "Kampagnen & Aktionen" ja als ihren Vereinszweck an.
Und geben (auf Nachfrage) auch ganz offen zu, dass sie null €uro für Tierschutzmaßnahmen ausgeben.

Nur peilt von den ganzen Anhängern kaum jemand, was die machen ...und was nicht.
Es fragt auch keiner nach.

Mitglieder hat der deutsche Verein ganze Neun, wenn ich mich grad nicht irre. 
Drei davon im Ausland lebend _(wer das wohl ist? Ich behaupte ja, das sind die Aufpasser aus der Muttersekte. P€ta verweigert jede Auskunft dazu)_.
Fördermitglieder & Ehrenämtler werden es zig Tausende sein, all die Trottels, die Kohle hergeben und die Drecksarbeit an den Infoständen machen und null, absolut null Mitspracherecht haben.
Angestellte so um die 30 in D, davon viele in Teilzeit. Die meisten sind in der Spendenakquise beschäftigt.
Man kann sich denken auf wieviele, bzw. wie"wenige" sich der "lohnende" Personalkostenanteil verteilt.

Eine extrem schnelle, effiziente & schlagkräftige Struktur!
Wer das unterschätzt, liegt völlig falsch.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine extrem schnelle, effiziente & schlagkräftige Struktur!
> Wer das unterschätzt, liegt völlig falsch.



Das kann man nicht genug hervorheben. Vor allem, da Sie im Bezug auf das Angeln gegen eine fehlgeleitete, ineffiziente und ängstlich auf persönlichen Machterhalt strebende Verbandsszene treffen.


----------



## elranchero (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

9 Mitglieder ist ja der Hammer, da komme ich ja fast ins Grübeln, ist eine lohnende Geschäftsidee...muss mal noch etwas an der Zielgruppe feilen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht genug hervorheben. Vor allem, da Sie im Bezug auf das Angeln gegen eine fehlgeleitete, ineffiziente und ängstlich auf persönlichen Machterhalt strebende Verbandsszene treffen.


Problem erkannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

gut aufgepasst!


----------



## heisse forelle (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

PETA = #q #q #q

für mich ist PETA nur eine Vereinigung die teilweise mit "beknackten" Aktionen
auf sich aufmerksam macht und unnütz die Anglergemeinschaft mit
haltlosen Anzeigen überhäuft. So eine Vereinigung dürfte aus meiner Sicht
absolut keine Unterstützung jeglicher Art erhalten.

soviel dazu #6

möge das Recht auf Matze´s Seite sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

würd ich so unterschreiben.......


----------



## DrDosenbier (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie selbst sehen ihre "Kampagnen & Aktionen" ja als ihren Vereinszweck an.
> Und geben (auf Nachfrage) auch ganz offen zu, dass sie null €uro für Tierschutzmaßnahmen ausgeben.
> 
> Nur peilt von den ganzen Anhängern kaum jemand, was die machen ...und was nicht.
> ...



Danke für diese saubere Analyse. 

Gegen das System PETA anzukommen ist extrem schwer, da sie jede moralische Deutungshoheit an sich reißen. Für die "Jünger" ist es ziemlich Wurst, ob es sich um Tierrechtler oder Tierschützer handelt. Es dreht sich um Tiere, und fertig. Keiner findet Zirkuslöwen toll oder Legebatterien. Dazu den Umstand, dass 90% oder mehr der Bevölkerung keinerlei Bezug zur Fleischproduktion haben. Selbst von gebildeten, eigentlich unvoreingenommen, Menschen hört man Vorurteile zur moralischen Einstellung von Anglern oder Jägern und wenn man erzählt, dass man neulich ein Huhn geschlachtet hat, dann bekommt man schon mal komische Blicke geschenkt. PETA kann man nur knacken, wenn man sie an ihrer ideologischen Basis packt und ihre Inhumanität ins Licht zieht. Das jedoch wird extrem schwer, da in Deutschland ein besonders verschrobenes Verständnis zum Thema Tiere vorherrscht.

Über die Uneinigkeit von Anglern und Verbänden will ich erst gar nicht sprechen. Das hab ich schon als Sportschütze durch, wo sich die Verbände gegenseitig in die Pfanne gehauen haben und jährlich neue Einschränkungen im Waffengesetz kassieren.
In diesem Zusammenhang sei mal erwähnt, dass auch die Vereinsheime und Anlagen von Schützenkameraden bereits mehrfach Ziel von Brandanschlägen war. Bekannt hat sich hierzu ALF (Animal Liberation Front) die in enger Verbindung zu PETA steht. 

Gruß

Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> . Bekannt hat sich hierzu ALF (Animal Liberation Front) die in enger Verbindung zu PETA steht.


ist zwar OT, aber kurz gefagt:
Was haben die gegen Schützen?
Gegen Jäger ja, aber Schützen??

....

Dass ALF teilweise radikaler auftritt als PETA hört man öfter, ebenso dass die Beziehungen untereinander da im Nebel liegen...

Und auch hier wieder das Gleich wie bei Vorpostern:
Ja, es sind unser Verbände mit, die PETA das erst ermöglichen. 

Wer unter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versteht, die Verbandsmedien zu füllen (eigene Angabe DAFV), der kann in einer öffentlichen Debatte gegen petanische Medienprofis um die Deutungshoheit eben keinen Stich machen, wir hatten bez. Angelverbot/AWZ beim DAFV ja nachgefragt, da sieht man in den Antworten den ganze Dilettantismus auf die Frage nach deren ÖFFENTLICHKEITSarbeit in dem Fall:
ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


			
				DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Pressemitteilungen und Aktivitäten rund um das Thema „AWZ und Angelverbote“ haben wir in den Kommunikationsmedien des DAFV und unserer Mitgliedsverbände ausführlich berichtet (Webseiten, Verbandszeitschriften usw.).



Wie willste mit solchen, in meinen Augen Minuscheckern, in der Öffentlichkeit gegen PETA punkten????


----------



## DrDosenbier (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Moin Thomas!

 In den Anlagen erfolgte, unter anderem, die schießtechnische Ausbildung von Jungjägern.


 PETA-Gründerin Ingrid Newkirk ist bekennende Unterstützerin von ALF und fungiert auch als Sprachrohr. ALF stellt die Dokumentationen ihrer Aktionen PETA zum Zwecke der Veröffentlichung zur Verfügung. Auch gibt es Personalunionen zwischen PETA und dem Tierbefreier e.V. (Legalarm von ALF), zb. Dr. Edmund Haferbeck. 

 In mehreren Ermittlungsverfahren tauchte bereits der Verdacht auf, dass die Aktionen von ALF in direktem Zusammenhang mit PETA stehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> In mehreren Ermittlungsverfahren tauchte bereits der Verdacht auf, dass die Aktionen von ALF in direktem Zusammenhang mit PETA stehen.



PETA macht überhaupt kein Geheimnis daraus, dass sie ALF unterstützt: https://www.peta.org/about-peta/faq/whats-petas-position-on-the-animal-liberation-front-alf/

Bizarr sind u.a die Vergleiche mit der französischen Resistance. 

Da wird vom Niederbrennen von leeren Gebäuden sinniert usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Moin Thomas!
> 
> In den Anlagen erfolgte, unter anderem, die schießtechnische Ausbildung von Jungjägern.


Danke...


----------



## offense80 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

PETA ist in meinen Augen einfach nur eine kriminell militante Organisation. Ich hoffe inständig, das mir mal ein zwei von diesen weichgespühlten Vögeln beim angeln über den Weg laufen und dann ihren Unmut geltend machen..... Denke mal selbst wenn es noch so kalt draußen sein sollte wird es heiß her gehen. Aber diese PETA Jünger sind ja leider Rudeltiere, die viel zu viel Angst haben, allein aufzutreten. 
Tja ist ja bald Weihnachten, und man darf sich ja was wünschen 
mein Wunsch ist schon mal raus he he


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist zwar OT, aber kurz gefagt:
> Was haben die gegen Schützen?
> Gegen Jäger ja, aber Schützen??


Kurzer OT Ausflug in die Psyche von Wirrköpfen

https://german-rifle-association.de/brandanschlag-auf-schiessstand-in-niedersachsen/

Die ALF wird (Für Europa zumindest in D, A und GB ) von "Denk" - und Handlungsstruktur dem Gewaltbereiten Linksextremismus zugeordnet.

Nach dessen kruder  "Logik" sind die Waffen der Andersdenkenden immer ein verhasstes Symbol für Staatsgewalt und Mittel zur Unterdrückung der eigenen, gerechten Sache.

Ist halt ne Logik für Menschen, bei denen die Schaukel der Kindheit zu nah an der Hauswand stand 

In den USA z. B. ist die ALF durch das FBI als Terroristische Vereinigung eingestuft. 

Dort gelten aber auch für Peta klar gesetzte rote Linien in Punkto Aktionen gegen Jagd und Angeln.

Der Zusammenhang  zwischen Peta D und den Aktionen hiesiger ALF Ableger, ist für Behörden bisher nicht Beweissicher aufzudröseln..bisher hat sich Peta D davon(wie auch von den skandalösen US Tiertötungsaktionen) immer mehr oder weniger geschickt distanziert..gerissenen sind sie ja.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich dachte die heißen *K*ommando *L*aufenlassen *i*nhaftierter *T*iere


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Es dreht sich um Tiere, und fertig.


Jep, so ist es.

Aber gerade wenn man denen anhand der P€ta-eigenen Zahlen nachweist, dass die keinen Cent für Tiere/Tierschutz ausgeben, sind manche Fans doch irritiert.

Ohne Link zur P€ta-Seite glaubt es zunächst mal keiner.
Verlinkt man es, kommen durchaus Nachfragen.

Aber die Hardcore-Anhänger haben es durchaus drauf, Diskussionen schnell von solchen Themen weg in "gewünschtere Richtungen" zu lenken. 
Das hat richtig System.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bizarr sind u.a die Vergleiche mit der französischen Resistance.
> 
> Da wird vom Niederbrennen von leeren Gebäuden sinniert usw.



Yepp..analog zu Peta und ihren erbärmlichen Mastbetriebe=KZ  Vergleichen 

Die gute Sache fürs Tier heiligt anscheinend die Mittel..einfach nur widerlich. 

Zum koxxen wie blind und lasch das gerade in dt. Medien bei ihrer Berichterstattung gehandhabt wird. 

Objektivität zumeist Fehlanzeige..unkritischer Verblödungsjournalismus im Tierschutzmainstream

@kathi
Yepp..das hat System. 

Wer mal an einem Peta Stand beharrlich kritisch nachfragt, wird entweder mit Antworttechnischen Nebelkerzen abgewürgt oder die Standcrew muss ganz plötzlich zur Mittagspause. 

Unterscheidet sich bis auf breitschultrige Aufpasser nicht sonderlich vom Gebahren anderer bekannter Extremistenstände.


----------



## Saltywata (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Letztlich ist PETA organisiert wie viele andere NGOs auch, es handelt sich um einen Interessensverband und als solcher braucht er nicht viel Manpower, sondern nur Öffentlichkeit und die wird generiert durch Aktionen. 
Das können solche schlichten Anzeigen wie im Falle Matze Koch sein, aber auch eben die berühmten Nacktfotos mit Prominenten oder Auftritte in den Medien z.B. bei RTL, wo PETA-Vertreter in den Nachrichten immer wieder als "Experten" auftreten. 
Man braucht nicht viel, man muss nur gehört werden und in dieser Feindlage, hat die deutsche Anglerschaft einfach extrem schlechte Karten. Da steht, aus meiner Sicht, eine zahlenmäßig weit überlegene Gruppe, die allerdings nicht nur in ihrer Zusammensetzung höchst heterogen ist, sondern vor allem uneins in ihren Zielen. 
Was hier fehlt ist im Grunde ein Dschingis Khan, einer "der auszieht um die Stämme zu einen". Dann könnte man auch Druck machen, aber das scheitert eben schon am Klein-Klein der Verbände und dem unselbstbewussten Auftreten. Ruhrangler hat es ja schon gesagt: 



> Sowas aber auch..da liefert man regelmässig und abwechselnd die vermeintlich pöhsen unter den Anglern Portionsweise zur Gegnerberuhigung ans Messer, aber die undankbaren Anti Angler Fraktionen geben immer noch keine Ruhe.



Wer versucht mit ideologischer Ethik ans Wasser zu gehen, begibt sich auf Kampflinie derer die ihn überhaupt nicht dahin lassen wollen. Stattdessen muss die Linie gelten: Wir schützen Natur durch deren Nutzung. Die Waid, ob auf Fisch oder Wild ist Menschenrecht und nicht nur Hege. 
Denn der Jägerschaft geht es ja nicht besser, deren Rückzugsgefecht in der Diskussion endete jahrelang an dem Punkt der Notwendigkeit, wegen Wildverbiss. Die dürften sich mit wachsendem Wolfsbestand, dann absehbar in ähnlicher Lage wiederfinden. 

Nur das scheinen bestimmte Verbände noch nicht erkannt zu haben und wenn man dann in für ein, verhältnismäßig, junges Publikum gedachte Zeitschriften wie "Am Haken" schaut, wo der Friede gesucht wird in dem man vom "Piercing für Fische" fabuliert, dann geht das an der nötigen Ernsthaftigkeit vorbei mit dem das Anliegen vorgetragen werden muss.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Das schöne ist für die jäger dann zwar der Wildverbiss endet aber die Wolfshege anfängt...
Der Knackpunkt ist dass es einfach keine Bundesweit tätige Interessensvertretung für Nutzer wie Jäger, Angler, Imker, Kaninchenzüchter und weiss der Deibel gibt. Alle kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen, mitunter haut man mit drauf versucht den Pöter aus der Schusslinie rauszuhalten. Ich meine, was ihr hier macht ist ja auch lediglich zielgruppenfutter. Die Boardies die Angelpolitik nicht interessiert erreicht man damit nicht und ausserhalb der heiligen Hallen kriegt es kein Schwein mit


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

wie gesagt - positiv rangehen statt über C+R und Trophäenangeln selber reden wie die dummen Verbände bei uns



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt übers c+r zu reden und das (oder auch das "Trophäenangeln") zu verdammen, wie es die nichtsblickenden DAFV-Verbanditen und ihre Vasallenlandesverbände machen, lieber das positiv formulieren, hast Du vollkommen recht:
> 
> "Naturschutzfachlich ist das zurücksetzen von Fischen, ob fangfähig oder nicht, immer eine auch positiv wertende Möglichkeit, da sich dadurch im Gewässer nichts ändert ("kein stofflicher Ein- oder Austrag")"
> 
> ...


----------



## Saltywata (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



> Ich meine, was ihr hier macht ist ja auch lediglich zielgruppenfutter. Die Boardies die Angelpolitik nicht interessiert erreicht man damit nicht und ausserhalb der heiligen Hallen kriegt es kein Schwein mit



Ist richtig, aber vom nicht drüber quatschen wird es auch nicht besser und jedes Netzwerk fängt irgendwann mal an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Ist richtig, aber vom nicht drüber quatschen wird es auch nicht besser und jedes Netzwerk fängt irgendwann mal an.


SO ist es!! 

Und wers nicht weiterverbreitet, braucht nicht jammern, dass es keiner mitbekommt...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich verbreite weiter aber man erntet wenig Zuspruch 

"Kormoran regulieren" -> "oh die armen vögelchen"
"Und was ist mit den Fischen die wegen der kormorane kurz vorm aussterben stehen wie Äschen bspw?" -> "das ist Natur. Die Menschen rotten ja auch aus"

Da wird man zwangsläufig misanthrop


----------



## Saltywata (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Und die Äschen ornithophob...

Spaß beiseite, was du sagst ist ja letztlich das beste Argument für das Diskutieren. 
Wir leben in einer Kulturlandschaft, die vom Menschen im Positiven wie im Negativen gestaltet wird. Das heißt nur wer an dieser Mitbestimmung teil hat, kann auch seine Interessen wahren. 
Die Alternative besteht darin am Wasser zu stehen und sich keine Gedanken zu machen, dann braucht man sich aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn die anderen bestimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

@ Saltywata:
Du hast es erkannt, auch unsere redaktiuonelle Intention.

Wir arbeiten dran, alles Infos zugänglich zu machen und Anstösse zur Diskussion zu geben und (wie Du an meinen Postings siehst) begleiten die auch.

Am Ende den Arsch hochkriegen müssen die Angler, die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer und alle Naturmenschen. 
ALLE eben, die sich nicht mehr dem einseitig-extremistischen giftgrünen "Schutz" der Aussperr- und Verbotsschützer ohne Widerstand gefallen lassen wollen..

Mehr als den Anfang und den Anstoss kann man nicht liefern - aber damit haben wir in meinen Augen schon mehr gemacht, als alle anderen Angelmedien und alle Verbände zusammen in den letzten 10 Jahren..

Finde ich...

Und wenn ich sehe, wie Du das darstellst und das begriffen hast:
DAS ist der Sinn meiner Arbeit!

Steter Tropfen....................


----------



## bigpit12 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Aktuelles Update 

https://www.facebook.com/1867283113...ur2bSy2GC4z_LP-jVkWM25xh-JZyG7FZFaQM8&fref=nf


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Nun ja, aktuell |kopfkrat

Aber zumindest wird dadurch bestätigt, dass der werte Matze aktiv ist.

Danke für die Info!!! #6


----------



## phirania (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Gibt es denn nun was Neues in der Geschichte...?
Bin leider nicht bei FB vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

nein, ich hab noch nix neues gehört


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Zu solchen Zeitabläufen: Vom Eingang der Anzeige bei der StA bis zur abschließenden Entscheidung können selbst in einfach gelagerten Fällen gerne man zwischen einem und sechs Monate vergehen. Wenn solche Querulanten, wie P€TA die Anzeige gefertigt haben eher länger, weil der zuständige StA mit öffentlicher Wahrnehmung rechnen muss und daher formal alles richtig machen möchte.

Daher funktioniert das Prinzip "ankacken" ja so gut. Bis die Entscheidung von der StA da ist, kann sich keiner mehr an die Sache erinnern und den Medien ist es egal. Hängen bleibt nur die Anzeige und die kostet kein Geld.


----------



## Ørret (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

https://www.facebook.com/matzekochoffiziell/

Sehr schön, die PETA Pappnasen haben ihren nächsten  Dämpfer bekommen. Verfahren eingestellt#6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/matzekochoffiziell/
> 
> Sehr schön, die PETA Pappnasen haben ihren nächsten  Dämpfer bekommen. Verfahren eingestellt#6


So muss das. #6


----------



## Ossipeter (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Bassd scho!


----------



## Vanner (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ja Super, war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Vanner schrieb:


> Ja Super, war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.



Von daher schade, dass man P€TA nicht für die Verschwendung von Steuergelder oder stellen sinnloser Anzeigen verklagen kann.


----------



## Moringotho (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Von daher schade, dass man P€TA nicht für die Verschwendung von Steuergelder oder stellen sinnloser Anzeigen verklagen kann.



sers,

aber es sollte mal langsam aber sicher wirklich über eine aberkennung der gemeinnützigkeit nachgedacht werden.

der rest doch wie zu erwarten, mal gespannt wer der nächste ist.

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS evt ja ich für veröffentlichung der bilder meiner "folterkammer"......


----------



## scripophix (12. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Peta: Null Punkte :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (13. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/matzekochoffiziell/
> 
> Sehr schön, die PETA Pappnasen haben ihren nächsten  Dämpfer bekommen. Verfahren eingestellt#6



So wie ich verstanden habe, kam es zu keiner Verhandlung. Folglich nur kein Erfolg für P. 
Aber kein Dämpfer, leider....

Schade aber, wie er erwähnte wurde die Klage trotz Falschanschuldigung vom "Gericht" angenommen.

Hier wäre noch Potenzial die Gerichte zu entlasten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/matzekochoffiziell/
> 
> Sehr schön, die PETA Pappnasen haben ihren nächsten  Dämpfer bekommen. Verfahren eingestellt#6


Das beste ist noch die Unterbrechung, wo er ein Schluck aus der Tasse nimmt :vik: (man achte auf den Text)


----------



## Mollebulle (13. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schade aber, wie er erwähnte wurde die Klage trotz Falschanschuldigung vom "Gericht" angenommen.



Ob es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt wird zuvor von der Staatsanwaltschaft geprüft ...
.
.
dort hätte man eine "offensichtliche"  Falschanschuldigung erkennen müssen ....


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das beste ist noch die Unterbrechung, wo er ein Schluck aus der Tasse nimmt  (man achte auf den Text)


Ja, die Nummer hat er sehr geil arrangiert! #6


Ansonsten sehe ich nicht viel Grund für Jubel,
die gehen auch nicht davon aus, dass es Verurteilungen gibt.
Das wäre ein Zusatzbonus.
Ihre Ziele erreichen sie mit diesen Anzeigekampagnen trotzdem stets.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Ob es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt wird zuvor von der Staatsanwaltschaft geprüft ...
> .
> .
> dort hätte man eine "offensichtliche"  Falschanschuldigung erkennen müssen ....



Wenn das Verfahren nach §170 ZPO mangles Tatverdacht eingestellt wurde, ist das doch passiert.

Peta stellt ne Behauptung auf, Staatsanwaltschaft schaut sich das an, kann keine Schuld erkennen und stellt das Verfahren ein.

Über die Anzeige wird groß in den Medien berichtet, über die Einstellung nicht und PETA hat wieder negative PR übers Angeln gemacht.


----------



## mefofänger (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

jetzt müßte man doch eigentlich eine anzeige gegen peta wegen falscher verdächtigung stellen, oder ...?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



mefofänger schrieb:


> jetzt müßte man doch eigentlich eine anzeige gegen peta wegen falscher verdächtigung stellen, oder ...?



Nicht "man", sondern der Herr Matze Koch!
Dieser wird aber Besseres zu tun haben, als Geld und Zeit in einen Rechtsstreit mit diesen Veganfaschos zu investierten!
Wobei dann der Ausgang mehr als ungewiss ist?
Die werden natürlich behaupten mit bestem Wissen gehandelt zu haben, als sie Anzeige erstattet haben.
Es wird schwer bis unmöglich sein, diesen nachzuweisen, dass einziger Sinn und Zweck dieser Anzeige(n) ist, Rufschädigung/Stigmatisierung bei Anglern zu betreiben?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Nö anzeigen darfst du erstmal alles was dir komisch vorkommt


----------



## Purist (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nö anzeigen darfst du erstmal alles was dir komisch vorkommt



Was nur dumm ist, wenn man keine Beweise hat: Zeugen, Videoaufnahmen etc... 

Dabei wäre all das sogar möglich und gewiss weniger kompliziert, als in einen Hühnerstall einzubrechen. 
Die von Peta können scheinbar aber weder Luftbilder auswerten, noch wochenlang versteckt mit Kameras auf der Lauer liegen, sonst hätten sie alle Möglichkeiten dazu sowas gerichtsfest nachzuweisen. 

Wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch, dass es denen gar nicht darum geht.. die wollen nur viel kostenlose PR um möglichst viel Geld einzusammeln und die bekommen sie mit der Anzeigerei durchaus.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



> Wobei dann der Ausgang mehr als ungewiss ist?



Wohl war. Es könnte schwierig werden, den Vorsatz nachzuweisen.

Da müsste wirklich mal jemand alle PETA_Anzeigen sammeln und wenn dann rauskäme, dass da überhaupt keine Einzelfallbetrachtung vorliegt, sondern dass das lediglich Musterbriefe sind, wo nur beliebige Namen und Daten ausgetauscht werden, dann könnte vielleicht auch mal die Justiz  stutzig werden.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Beweisen muss man vor Gericht gar nichts. Man muss den Richter nur dazu bringen, das er dir Glaubt. Da kannste mit dem größten Bullshit kommen. Nicht umsonst werden immer wieder Leute zu unrecht verknackt


----------



## Kochtopf (14. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Beweisen muss man vor Gericht gar nichts. Man muss den Richter nur dazu bringen, das er dir Glaubt. Da kannste mit dem größten Bullshit kommen. Nicht umsonst werden immer wieder Leute zu unrecht verknackt



|clown:


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Selbst noch gar nicht angeschaut, aber ich verlink es mal schon.
Matze Koch im Gespräch mit Gero Hocker und Ulf Thiele zu P€ta.
(Frisch von der Fisch & Fang DVD)
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pjJfSvsJ1k


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Einer meiner allerliebsten Boardkollegen hat das zeitgleich auch im Politikbereich gepostet. Da er dort mal was sinnvolles macht, möchte ich es natürlich unterstützen und das Thema sollte man auch nicht zerfleddern, also bitte das Interview dort diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=338450


----------



## Colophonius (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Mal als kleiner Nachtrag, ein kleines Fragment was in dieser ganzen Diskussion überhaupt nicht aufkam.



> Als "Beweis" für die "Rechtsauffassung" von PETA wird der Fall Augenthaler angeführt. Was die Tierrechtler nicht erwähnen: Das Verfahren gegen Klaus Augenthaler wurde eingestellt - gegen eine Auflage von ca. 3.000 Euro.



Die Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen die Zahlungsauflage *unterstützt]* die Rechtsauffassung der PETA und spricht nicht gegen sie. Um ein Verfahren gem. § 153 a StPO einzustellen, benötigt es einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste also davon ausgehen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verurteilung höher wäre als die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Freispruchs, das öffentliche Interesse an der Anklageerhebung wurde aber als gering eingeschätzt. 

Wäre die Staatsanwaltschaft zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Verhalten nicht strafbar gewesen wäre, dann hätten sie es ohne Auflage gem. § 170 II 1 StPO einstellen müssen.


----------



## LexLegis (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Mal als kleiner Nachtrag, ein kleines Fragment was in dieser ganzen Diskussion überhaupt nicht aufkam.
> 
> 
> *Die Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen die Zahlungsauflage unterstützt]* die Rechtsauffassung der PETA und spricht nicht gegen sie. Um ein Verfahren gem. § 153 a StPO einzustellen, benötigt es einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste also davon ausgehen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verurteilung höher wäre als die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Freispruchs, das öffentliche Interesse an der Anklageerhebung wurde aber als gering eingeschätzt.
> ...






Ein wichtiges Statement.


Neben den Kosten der Einstellung erwarten den Angler noch Anwaltskosten , Zeitaufwand , ggf. psychische Belastungen und Imageschäden.


Eine Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Geldauflage bedeutet somit eine erhebliche Sanktionierung und stellt keinen immer wierder mal kolportierten "Sieg" gegen Peta und vor Gericht dar.


Es kommt daher weiterhin auf  korrektes Verhalten am Wasser an um sich nicht möglichen Schwierigkeiten auszuliefern.


Waidgerechtes , nach guter fachlicher Praxis ausgeübtes Verhalten im Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier schützen vor Ärger.


LL


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Waidgerechtes , nach guter fachlicher Praxis ausgeübtes Verhalten im Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier schützen vor Ärger.
> 
> 
> LL



Und in wie fern ändert es die grundsätzliche Haltung von Tierrechtlern gegenüber unserem Hobby? Egal was wir tun, es wäre falsch.

Dein Ansatz ist die typische Gehorsamsstrategie. Wir sollten mal darüber nachdenken, sinnfreie Regeln abzuschaffen und Hürden abzubauen, anstelle den Maßnahmenkatalog alter Herrschaften, die 1 Tag im Jahr angeln, zu befolgen.

Und sind Fische Wirbeltiere? Ich bin gerade etwas erschrocken. #t


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wo ist denn die gute fachliche Praxis definiert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die gute fachliche Praxis definiert?



Fische abschlagen, bloß keine Bilder machen, sofort aufhören, wenn der Grund zum Angeln nicht mehr gegeben ist. Auf keinen Fall dieses Hobby aus Spaß betreiben.......


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Das weiss ich auch, aber die Verbanditen (!) der Beiträge sammelnden Angelverhinderungsindustrie (!!) schmeissen mit so Begriffen rum die sie nicht definieren können, deswegen wollte ich es von sexylexy lesen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Immer wieder lustig, wenn mit Begriffen um sich geworfen wird, deren rechtliche Bedeutung offensichtlich nicht verstanden wurde.


Im Klartext: Es gibt keine gute fachliche Praxis des Angelns. 

Kleiner Lesetipp: Arlinghaus, Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern, S.143ff.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wenn mit Begriffen um sich geworfen wird, deren rechtliche Bedeutung offensichtlich nicht verstanden wurde.



Wie wäre es mal mit einfachem, gesunden Verstand, anstelle sich in den rechtlichen Auslegungen zu verlieren. Nichts davon ist Niet und Nagelfest. 

Alleine die unterschiedliche Auslegung in den verschiedenen Bundesländern sollte aufzeigen, was für ein Narrenschach die ganze Nummer ist.


----------



## Grünknochen (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einfachem, gesunden Verstand, anstelle sich in den rechtlichen Auslegungen zu verlieren. Nichts davon ist Niet und Nagelfest.
> 
> Alleine die unterschiedliche Auslegung in den verschiedenen Bundesländern sollte aufzeigen, was für ein Narrenschach die ganze Nummer ist.






 Der reicht nicht. Fachverstand ist gefragt...
Mit gesundem Menschenverstand allein kriegst Du kein Auto repariert, geschweige denn konstruiert. Im Übrigen habe ich mehr als gelegentlich Zweifel, ob der Menschenverstand gesund ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der reicht nicht. Fachverstand ist gefragt...
> Mit gesundem Menschenverstand allein kriegst Du kein Auto repariert, geschweige denn konstruiert. Im Übrigen habe ich mehr als gelegentlich Zweifel, ob der Menschenverstand gesund ist.



Eine reichlich arrogante Einstellung gegenüber deinen Mitmenschen. Und etwas wie Angeln als Autobauen zu vergleichen, zeigt auf, wie schlimm die Theorie in den Köpfen der Herrschaften teilweise verankert ist.

Geh Angeln, habe Respekt vor der Kreatur, versuche deine Umwelt nicht zu belasten. Es ist wirklich einfach, man braucht nicht mal eine Hausordnung.

_Die eigene Freiheit hört dort auf, wo die des anderen beginnt._


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine reichlich arrogante Einstellung gegenüber deinen Mitmenschen. Und etwas wie Angeln als Autobauen zu vergleichen, zeigt auf, wie schlimm die Theorie in den Köpfen der Herrschaften teilweise verankert ist.
> 
> Geh Angeln, habe Respekt vor der Kreatur, versuche deine Umwelt nicht zu belasten. Es ist wirklich einfach, man braucht nicht mal eine Hausordnung.
> 
> _Die eigene Freiheit hört dort auf, wo die des anderen beginnt._



Ein Fisch ist kein anderer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein Fisch ist kein anderer.



Ein Fisch kann auch kein Auto bauen........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Fisch kann auch kein Auto bauen........



... und beginnt auch nicht!


----------



## Colophonius (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und sind Fische Wirbeltiere? Ich bin gerade etwas erschrocken. #t





Dass man beim Angelschein wirklich nicht viel sinnvolles lernt, war mir ja bewusst. Aber dass es so elementare Wissenslücken gibt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Selbstverständlich sind Fische Wirbeltiere.
Oder verstehe ich hier die Ironie der Aussage nicht?

Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht auch schön, die Diskussion nicht mit lauter Einzeilern zu füllen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Dass man beim Angelschein wirklich nicht viel sinnvolles lernt, war mir ja bewusst. Aber dass es so elementare Wissenslücken gibt, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.



Wirbellose Tiere findet man sehr häufig in Verbandsspitzen.


----------



## LexLegis (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die gute fachliche Praxis definiert?




Der gesunde Menschenverstand hilft auch hier weiter; davon abgesehen sehe ich den waidgerechten und guten fachlichen Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier Fisch darin, unnötiges Leid , Qual und Schäden an der Kreatur *bei  Ausübung der Angelei* , zu vermeiden.


Wir haben eindeutige Hinweise , in welche Richtung die Reise zu gehen hat.


Verurteilungen bzw. Sanktionen wegen Trophäenfischens , Hälterung , ( zu ) langen Foto-Sessions geben hierüber Aufschluss und stehen dem Tierschutzgesetz entgegen.


Wenn wir unbehelligt angeln möchten, haben wir auch entsprechende Verantwortung bei der Ausübung der Angelei zu übernehmen.


Bei der Ausübung der Angelei gelten nunmal höhere Anforderungen , als am Wochenende zum Kegeln zu fahren.


Die Angelei steht hier gar nicht zur Diskussion - auch die Ansichten der sogn. Tierrechtler interessieren nicht.


Dieser Personenkreis ist auch mit einer tierschutzgerechten Ausübung der Angelei nicht einverstanden , das Angeln an sich ist Ihnen ein Dorn im Auge.


Verhält sich der Angler korrekt am Wasser , wird es auch keine Sanktionen gegen Ihn geben ( können ) .


Die Angelei ist durch die Fischereigesetze klar zur Praktizierung freigegeben.


Die Ausübung der Angelei ist entscheidend.


Und negative Begleiterscheinungen setzen der Anglerschaft allgemein zu.


Man Frage mal die Jäger, welchen hohen Ansprüchen sie genügen müssen , da wurde die Angelei recht stiefmütterlich behandelt.


Aber da nun Jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist, kann sich Jeder sein Verhalten am Wasser selbst aussuchen ; etwaige Konsequenzen eingeschlossen.


Es geht um Fakten, nicht Jemanden zum richtigen Angeln zu bekehren.
Gewisse Verhaltensweisen machen angreifbar und werden wie es aussieht , sanktioniert.


LL


----------



## rippi (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Nun ist ja auch was anderes auf ein Säugetier zu ballern, als einen Fisch, der seine helle Freude am Drill hat, zu fangen und wieder freizulassen nach einen Foto. Dem Fisch macht es Spaß gefangen zu werden, dass sollte man mit dem von dir erwähnten gesunden Menschenverstand, ja recht schnell erkennen.


----------



## LexLegis (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

"Aber da nun Jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist, kann sich Jeder sein Verhalten am Wasser selbst aussuchen ; etwaige Konsequenzen eingeschlossen".




LL


----------



## Colophonius (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



> Man Frage mal die Jäger, welchen hohen Ansprüchen sie genügen müssen , da wurde die Angelei recht stiefmütterlich behandelt.



Angler und Jäger sind aber hinsichtlich der Gefährlichkeit ihres Hobbys nicht zu vergleichen. Das fängt bei der Lagerung der Waffe an und endet damit, dass ein Schuss ins Unterholz aufs vermeintliche Wildschwein auch den Pilzsammler treffen kann.


----------



## smithie (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand hilft auch hier weiter; davon abgesehen sehe ich den waidgerechten und guten fachlichen Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier Fisch darin, unnötiges Leid , Qual und Schäden an der Kreatur *bei  Ausübung der Angelei* , zu vermeiden.


Definiere bitte unnötiges Leid. Alleine bei dem Punkt Deiner Aufzählung wird es schon schwierig...




LexLegis schrieb:


> Wenn wir unbehelligt angeln möchten, haben wir auch entsprechende Verantwortung bei der Ausübung der Angelei zu übernehmen.


Wenn wir unbehelligt angeln möchten, müssen sich die Verantwortlichen in den Verbänden darüber klar werden und danach handeln, dass sie nicht ihre Meinung vertreten, sondern die Meinung der organisierten Angler - selbst wenn diese nicht deckungsgleich mit der eigenen ist.
Wer da nicht hin kommt, soll es lieber bleiben lassen - damit wäre auch schon einiges gewonnen!





LexLegis schrieb:


> Und negative Begleiterscheinungen setzen der Anglerschaft allgemein zu.


Wenigstens sind wir jetzt mal bei Begleiterscheinung und nicht der Anglerschaft allgemein, wie das immer mal wieder verbandsseitig dargelegt wird.
Hat sich irgendjemand mal die Mühe gemacht, wie viele Vergehen angezeigt wurden, welche und mit welchen Konsequenzen?




LexLegis schrieb:


> Man Frage mal die Jäger, welchen hohen Ansprüchen sie genügen müssen , da wurde die Angelei recht stiefmütterlich behandelt.


Ein Jäger hantiert mit scharfen Schusswaffen... dass der Vergleich mit Jagen mehr als hinkt, könnte eigentlich auch schon bei Dir angekommen sein?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

@LexLegis: Das ist derart hohles Bla Bla, dass ich kein Bock habe, mich damit näher zu beschäftigen.

Eine Ausnahme vielleicht: 

Es gibt keine gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei! Nicht mal der DAFV, der diesen Unsinn auf seine HP hat, ist in der Lage zu definieren, was er darunter versteht. 

Weidgerechtigkeit ist nichts anderes, als die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zuzüglich Folklore. Wer will, kann also demnächst gerne seinen gefangenen Fischen beim Strecke legen etwas Seetang oder Leichkraut ins Maul stopfen und ein freundliches Halali auf seinem Waldhorn blasen. - Ich persönlich kann mir aber besseren vorstellen, sowohl beim Seetang, als auch beim Blasen.


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand hilft auch hier weiter; [..]



Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft IMMER - auch weiter! Egal wann, wie, wo und wobei...


----------



## dorschy (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Viel Erfolg gegen diese Schwachmaden!!


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @LexLegis: Das ist derart hohles Bla Bla, dass ich kein Bock habe, mich damit näher zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Eine Ausnahme vielleicht:
> 
> ...




Kolja,
absolut d'accord.
Für mich ist die Sache noch viel schlimmer. Die Verbreitung dererlei Luftnummern durch sog. Funktionäre im Bereich organisierter Anglerschaft - in welchen Bereichen sie funktionieren, sei mal dahingestellt - sorgt dafür, dass der Angelei immer weiter das Wasser abgegraben wird.
Es ist einfach wahnsinnig pfiffig, den Interessengruppen, die dem Angeln gegenüber mindestens skeptisch eingestellt sind, die Argumente im Wege freiwilliger Selbstkasteiung perfekt aufbereitet auf dem Teller zu servieren.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Wer oder was ist PETA? Die eigentlichen Totengräber des Angelns findet man im eigenen Lager:


https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...echle-aus-dem-Augsburger-Land-id51217181.html


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Wir haben eindeutige Hinweise , in welche Richtung die Reise zu gehen hat.


Wer ist den "Wir"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand hilft auch hier weiter; davon abgesehen sehe ich den waidgerechten und guten fachlichen Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier Fisch darin, unnötiges Leid , Qual und Schäden an der Kreatur *bei  Ausübung der Angelei* , zu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> Wir haben eindeutige Hinweise , in welche Richtung die Reise zu gehen hat.
> ...



Der Rest der Welt macht es also falsch, der gute LEX aus dem gallischen Dorf in NRW weiß aber, wie es richtig geht? Deine Darstellungen sind aus dem Katalog für Phrasen schön abgeschrieben.

Leid, Qual, Verantwortung, etwas moralische Würze und wir haben den verbandstreuen, altbackenen Angler in Definition. Ein Fisch wird abgehakt, man macht ein Bild, setzt ihn zurück und fertig ab.

Dein Pathos ist wie die "Catch-Phrase" im Trash TV um seinen Applaus zu ernten. 

Hälterung?

Was spricht dagegen, wenn jemand aus X-Diversen Gründen seinen Fang nicht sofort in die Freiheit entlässt? Ich kann Fische frisch halten, für späteren Transport, vielleicht ist meine Entscheidungsfindung vor dem Angeln nicht stark genug, um zu Wissen, ob es Abends Fisch gibt oder nicht. Vielleicht weiß ich nicht, welche Größe mir ans Band geht und möchte nicht unnötig abschlagen.

Vielleicht will ich eine Bestandsaufnahme machen, Statistiken führen. Vielleicht ein tolles Foto für Erinnerungen?

Du bist kein Angler für mich. Deine Aussagen sind einfach jedesmal extrem weit weg von der Praxis. Schreibtischtäter.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Die gute fachliche Praxis zur Hälterung ist ausreichende Setzkeschergröße, vollständig untergetaucht, kein Überbesatz, nicht im Wellenschlag, nicht zu lange ect. und nicht das Teil komplett zu verbieten.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

FF,
absolut d'accord. Gutes Posting!
Übrigens ist Lexi nicht nur weit weg vom Angeln. Mindestens die gleiche  Distanz hat er auch zur Welt der hier einschlägigen §§. 

Allerdings sollte man ihm zugute halten, dass er (nach eigenen Angaben) Funktionär ist. Funktionär steht für nix. Man muss nur funktionieren, für wen oder was auch immer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> FF,
> absolut d'accord. Gutes Posting!
> Übrigens ist Lexi nicht nur weit weg vom Angeln. Mindestens die gleiche  Distanz hat er auch zur Welt der hier einschlägigen §§.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man ihm zugute halten, dass er (nach eigenen Angaben) Funktionär ist. Funktionär steht für nix. Man muss nur funktionieren, für wen oder was auch immer.



Ich frage mich immer, welches Kriterium ein Mensch besitzen muss, um in die Riege der funktionierenden Funktionäre zu kommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, welches Kriterium ein Mensch besitzen muss, um in die Riege der funktionierenden Funktionäre zu kommen.



Linientreue und möglichst wenig auffallen. Querdenker sind da unerwünscht, die machen Arbeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Leider muss ich zustimmen. Selbst in den kleinsten Gruppen von 100 Mann stärke in Vereinen organisiert hast du oft solche Kandidaten im Vorsitz. Oft schon mehr als 30 Jahre, mit eben solchen Ansichten.

Diese Phalanx muss durchbrochen werden, sonst sehe ich mich in 5 Jahren beim Stippen mit der Verwertung von 10 Zentimeter langen Plötzen konfrontiert. Schließlich kann man diese zu Sprotten verarbeiten.........


----------



## smithie (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Linientreue und möglichst wenig auffallen. Querdenker sind da unerwünscht, die machen Arbeit.


 Besser kann man das in 2 Sätzen nicht beschreiben!


----------



## smithie (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist PETA? Die eigentlichen Totengräber des Angelns findet man im eigenen Lager:
> 
> 
> https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...echle-aus-dem-Augsburger-Land-id51217181.html






> Wurm betont: „Alles andere wäre ebenso unsinnig wie Pilze zu sammeln und sie anschließend wegzuwerfen.“


Quelle: siehe oben.

Um den Vergleich irgendwie passend zu machen, schlage ich vor, dass er den Pilz blind abschneiden muss, und anschließend ALLE essen muss, von Steinpilz über Knollenblätter bis Fliegenpilz.


Unfassbar.




> Zwar wird ein Großteil der geangelten Fische auch wirklich verzehrt,  allerdings werden noch immer etwa 15 Prozent der Fische geangelt und  anschließend wieder freigelassen. Wurm und Weiser sind sich einig: „Das  ist der falsche Ansatz. Ich darf ihn nur fangen, wenn ich ihn essen  will.“


Quelle: siehe oben.


Mich würde interessieren, woher die 15 % kommen.
 Dafür, dass immer von Karpfen C&R Orgien lammentiert wird, sind 15 % ja schon fast NIX!


Gut, dass sie sich einig sind und ihre Meinung an passender Stelle einbringen werden #d


----------



## LexLegis (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @LexLegis: Das ist derart hohles Bla Bla, dass ich kein Bock habe, mich damit näher zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Eine Ausnahme vielleicht:
> 
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @LexLegis: Das ist derart hohles Bla Bla, dass ich kein Bock habe, mich damit näher zu beschäftigen.
> ...


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWLXpi8ixws


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns mittlerweile im Kreise ; wenn Sie sich an dem Begriff waidgerecht stören , dann ist  - wie Sie es so treffend nannten - die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen - maßgeblich.



Da sind wir dann doch schon einmal einer Meinung!




LexLegis schrieb:


> (Erneut) also wieder das (übergeordnete) Tierschutzgesetz .



Das ist falsch, weil eine völlig unzulässige Verkürzung. Denn zum einen ist das TierSchG nicht übergeordnet, sondern in ein Konstrukt von gesetzlichen Regelungen eingebettet. Hierzu gilt das Verfassungsrecht im Allgemeinen genau so, wie das TierSchG, die TierSchlV und die LFischG nebst Verordnungen im Besonderen. Man kann da nicht einfach ein Gesetz herausnehmen und es kurzerhand zum gesetzlichen Primat erheben. Das ist eine laienhafte Vorstellung. So gesehen passt sie aber völlig zu den Verbänden.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Sie hatten bereits im C+R Thema zurückrudernd anerkennen müssen , dass Zitat sinngemäß " Von einem generellen Entnahmeverzicht offen vorgetragen, Abstand zu nehmen sei, um als Angler nicht in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten" Zitat sinngemäß Ende.



Ärger vermeiden ist aber etwas anderes, als im Unrecht zu sein. Wenn mein Nachbar meine Einfahrt zuparkt, kann ich natürlich die Polizei hohlen und die lässt den Wagen dann abschleppen. Ich kann aber auch, um Ärger zu vermeiden, ein Auge zudrücken und meinen Wagen mal eben wo anders abstellen. 

Was wäre ich denn für ein Rechtsanwalt oder Berater, wenn ich nicht darauf hinweisen würde, dass die Durchsetzung einer bestimmten Rechtsposition - die ich für richtig halte - mit Aufwand und Ärger verbunden ist? Was wäre ich für ein Ratgeber, wenn ich nicht eine Vermeidungsstrategie parat hätte? Dies alles bedeutet aber mit Nichten, dass ich einen grundsätzlichen Entnahmewillen für rechtlich notwendig, geschweige denn für überhaupt justiziabel halten. Also haue ich bei meiner Vermeidungsstrategie exakt in die Kerbe und zeige auf, wo man das Brett an der dünnsten Stelle bohrt. So etwas lernt man, wenn man als Richter ausgebildet wurde. 




LexLegis schrieb:


> Um diesen Pudels Kern kam man nicht umher - letztendlich ist daher die Erkenntnis gereift, dass Landefischereigesetze zur Legitimation von C+R   (grundsätzlich ohne Aneignungswillen zu Angeln) , ungeeignet sind.



Für diese steile These hast du bislang noch kein einziges juristisches Argument geliefert. Daher behaupte ich auch weiter das Gegenteil.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle, ob Sie den Begriff "waidgerecht" oder "gute fachliche Praxis" , ablehnen oder verwenden. Gemeint ist - und das wissen auch Sie - der schonende Umgang mit dem Wirbeltier Fisch.



Eine Fisch abzuknüppel und zu töten ist das ziemliche Gegenteil von einer schonender Behandlung. Daran erkennt man, dass es hier eigentlich gar nicht um den Fisch oder dessen schonenden Behandlung geht. Würden wir diesen Gedanken weiterspinnen, dann müssten wir PETA im Ergebnis Recht geben, denn die schonenste Behandlung eines Wirbeltiers ist, dieses weder zu Fangen, noch zu Nutzen, noch zu halten. Daran erkennt man, dass es hier letztlich nur um Ideologie geht. Es geht nicht um den Fisch. Durch die Position der Verbände liefert die organisierte Anglerschafft vielmehr den Angelgegnern die Argumente. Damit verdingen sich die Verbände in ihrem gegenwärtigen Gewand als Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland. 




LexLegis schrieb:


> Ich gebe -letztmalig- ein paar Beispiele zu besserem Verständnis : nicht waidgerecht in meiner Ansicht wäre es , bspw. Köderfische ohne Frischwasser zu hältern auf engem Raum - nicht waidgerecht wäre es, lebende Grundeln nach dem Abhaken ins Gebüsch zu werfen.
> Nicht waidgerecht wäre es , in der Schonzeit auf geschonte Fische zu angeln, unter der Schutzbehauptung, man wäre auf ganz andere Arten aus.



Ja, wobei das letzte Beispiel schon wieder kaum justiziabel ist, weil es hier wieder nur um eine bestimmte Motivation des Anglers geht, die - wenn sie sich nicht in objektiv erkennbaren Verhalten zeigt - nicht erkannt werden kann. Zudem können wir als Angler nach wie vor den Fisch nicht ansprechen, wie es der Jäger kann. 




LexLegis schrieb:


> Es gibt noch beliebige Beispiele - übergeordnet bleibt bestehen, dass in jedem Fall das Tierschutzgesetz missachtet wird.
> Und das wollen wir nicht - oder widersprechen Sie mir da?



Natürlich widerspreche ich, weil das TierSchG eben ein Teil des Ganzen und nicht übergeordnet ist.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Das sind gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen, die Sie nicht aufhalten ; spitzfindige juristische Winkelzüge in der Argumentation werden vom Großteil der Bevölkerung gar nicht wahrgenommen bzw. verstanden.



Zum einen habe ich den Eindruck, dass die interessierten Mitleser sehr wohl verstehen, um was es geht und auch ein Verständnis für Winkelzüge haben. Zum Anderen sehe ich in deinem Vorurteil lediglich den Versuch zu begründen, warum man als Verbandler die Angler bevormunden darf. Bevormundung durch Verbände lehne ich aber ab und bekämpfe sie, wo ich kann. Auch der Gutsherr bevormundet seine Magd und Knechte. Auch er Begründet es damit nur das Gute zu wollen. Aber gut gewollt ist eben zumeist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht! 



LexLegis schrieb:


> Freundlich interessiert vom Passanten vorgetragen ...


 ... die nach meinen Erfahrungen immer erfreut sind, wenn man einen Fisch nicht entnimmt, sondern ihn wieder zurücksetzt.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte es doch verständlich sein, dass ein bspw. Verband , sich nicht unterstützend über Angel/ Verhaltenspraktiken aüßern kann, wenn er
> 
> a. persönlich anderer Ansicht und
> b. rechtliche Minenfelder bei einer Ausübungsart der Angelei erkennt.



Wie kann ein Verband eine persönliche Meinung haben. Klingt für mich nach Ludwig dem 14.: "l'etat ce moi!". Und da sind wir auch schon bei der unerträglichen Arroganz und Selbstgerechtigkeit der Verbände.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Ein Verband/Verein, etc. hat eine Sorgfaltspflicht gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern und kann nicht durch falsche Signale deren rechtssichere Ausübung der Angelei gefährden.



Hat ein Verband/ Verein in diesem Punkt eben nicht. Hier gilt alleine die Selbstverantwortung des umfassend ausgebildeten deutschen Anglers! Und schon gar nicht darf man mit diesem fadenscheinigen Argument seine arrogante Bevormundungs- Politik zu begründen versuchen. Na gut, man kann es versuchen aber das Argument überzeugt eben nicht.




LexLegis schrieb:


> Gesamtinteressen stehen vor Einzelinteressen , um eine freie , nachhaltige Angelei mit gutem Image , zu gewährleisten.



Um das zu gewährleisten sollten die Verbände eher mal ihre Blicke nach außen und nicht nach innen wenden. Was wir brauchen ist eine Werbekampage für das Angeln. Erfahrungsgemäß können die Verbände das aber nicht. Und wenn die so etwas anstoßen würden, käme vermutlich nur eine Werbung fürs Wanderfischprogramm oder Naturschutzarbeit dabei raus. Dabei lägen ein paar Immagegilme von je 2-3 Minuten nebst der einen oder anderen Plakataktion mit begleitenden Seiten in der Presse locker im Buget eines Landesverbandes. 

Das sind die Aufgabe eines Verbandes:

- Dienstleistung
- Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
- Lobbyarbeit

Was wir Angler nicht brauchen ist Bevormundung durch selbst ernannte Besserangler.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Der Verband sollte die Interessen der Mitglieder wahren und nicht "persönlich anderer Meinung" sein!


----------



## smithie (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: PETA meldet: Bekannter Angler Matze Koch aus Ostfriesland angezeigt*

Ich hatte viele Teile zitiert und dachte, ich kommentiere sie. Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein Fünkchen Wille bei LL, überhaupt zu verstehen, was die Leute hier schreiben.


Daher nur ein wesentlicher Punkt:


LexLegis schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte es doch verständlich sein, dass ein bspw. Verband , sich nicht unterstützend über Angel/Verhaltenspraktiken aüßern kann, wenn er
> 
> 
> a. persönlich anderer Ansicht und
> b. rechtliche Minenfelder bei einer Ausübungsart der Angelei erkennt.




NOCHMAL: ein Verband hat verdammt nochmal keine persönliche Meinung zu haben.
Ein Verband hat die Meinung seiner zahlenden Mitglieder zu vertreten.
Und ich behaupte, KEIN deutscher Angelverband kennt diese Interessen, weil er sie nicht abfragt.

Und er hat zu versuchen, das rechtliche Minenfeld zu räumen, damit genau die genannte persönliche Verantwortung wieder da ist und keine Bevormundung wie sie jetzt aktiv von Verbänden gelebt wird.


Ignoriert nur weiter, was sich an der Basis tut - ich hoffe inständig, dass es mal mehr als ein blaues Auge gibt. Vielleicht findet dann einmal ein Umdenken bei denjenigen statt, die behaupten, die Angler zu vertreten.



Ich sollte mir die Zeilen irgendwo abspeichern, offensichtlich muss man die ständig wiederholen #c


----------

